#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Кармические связи?

## Цхултрим Тращи

> …у кота есть карма с вами, а у вас карма с котом…


Интересно, а откуда вообще в тибетском буддизме появилась идея _кармической связи_ и _кармических долгов_?

Т.е. не просто о том, что определённое действие имеет определённое последствие, а то, что действие, затрагивающее другого приводит к возникновению отношений между деятелем и этим другим?

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я как-то затрудняюсь сказать, откуда именно, но на моей памяти о кармических связях и долгах говорили все ламы. Можно порыться в каноне, наверное, если уж так хочется знать. Но для меня это примерно как "небо голубое", а "земля круглая".

----------

Ридонлиев (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот и интересно, это чисто тибетская идея, или она появилась в буддизме раньше.

----------


## Won Soeng

Если не привязываться к отдельным организмам, то вполне очевидно, что семя поступка, семя намерения, вскормленное жаждой, культивируемое цеплянием, восходит в становлении.

То, что мы видим как поведение организмов есть лишь легкая тень от отблеска многократно отраженного света бесчисленных устремлений.

То, что является предметом возникающих устремлений осознается лишь как признаки, которые мгновенно упускаются, связываясь с представлениями нама-рупа, которые, словно снежный ком, снова и снова упускаются, пока не обретают опору, контакт с которой чувствуется и впитывается жаждой, возделывается цеплянием и оплодотворяется становлением.

Кармическая связь - это словно притяжение между двумя далекими планетами или взаимодействие двух частей механизма.
Кармический долг - это те признаки, которые лежат в основе цепляния, и поддерживают ложную уверенность в том, что нечто случавшееся ранее будет случаться снова и снова и на это можно опираться безусловно.

----------

Галина_Сур (22.06.2015), Мария Дролма (23.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Будда Шакьямуни часто своим ученикам приводил рассказы о прошлых событиях, связывая их предыдущие обоюдосторонние действия  с взаимоотношениями в современной ему жизни.

В сутрах Махаяны и комментариях Учителей Индии говорится о том, что Бодхисатва на протяжении бесчисленных кальп создаёт связи с многими живыми существами для того чтобы став Буддой помочь им наилучшим образом.

Индийские Махасидхи часто говорили своим ученикам, что между ними сильные кармические связи.

----------

Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

Просветленные говорят, что этот мир един и неделим, т.е. все проникает друг в друга и неразрывно связано между собой. Это знание появляется в результате прямого опыта. Именно поэтому весь мир - это один цветок, а я - это тикающие часы в соседней комнате. Только рассудок умудряется все разделить и изолировать друг от друга. Но это иллюзия. Вот что писал Наставник Дхармы Барри Бриггс :"Правильная практика означает сложить свои мнения и идеи. Когда вы оставили свои мнения и идеи, то вы можете воспринимать истину каждый момент, как она есть.
Когда вы видите правду ясно, то вы увидите, что вы тесно связаны со всеми другими существами. В самом деле, вы увидите, что вы не отделены от всех других существ. Когда вы видите это, то сострадание это естественная реакция. Вы, естественно, будет действовать, чтобы помочь этому миру, потому что вы не отделены от мира." 
Поэтому то, что мы воспринимаем как кармические связи - это проявление реальности.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.06.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Наставник Дхармы Барри Бриггс :"Правильная практика означает сложить свои мнения и идеи. Когда вы оставили свои мнения и идеи, то вы можете воспринимать истину каждый момент, как она есть.
> Когда вы видите правду ясно, то вы увидите, что вы тесно связаны со всеми другими существами. В самом деле, вы увидите, что вы не отделены от всех других существ. Когда вы видите это, то сострадание это естественная реакция.


В экосистеме все взаимосвязано. Волк испытывает нежные чувства и связь с парнокопытными благодаря тому, что оставил свои мнения и идеи или просто очень кушать хочется?

----------


## Максим&

Что-то одна философия и ни одной апелляции пока к ранним сутрам (суттам).

----------


## Фридегар

> Вот и интересно, это чисто тибетская идея, или она появилась в буддизме раньше.


Буддизм в Тибет был принесен. Из Северной Индии. Около 1000 лет назад. Сам буддизм это обновление брахманизма. Будда открыл смысл Упанишад, к примеру. Дал в общее пользование. После чего брамины сократили текст Упанишад на 2/3 изъяв из него самое важное. При этом, они не изменили оставшееся. Просто сократили, как где-то читал. В таком виде он существует и посейчас, насколько помню. 

Это всё к тому, что идея перевоплощения и кармических связей так же стара как и сам мир.

----------


## Максим&

> Буддизм в Тибет был принесен. Из Северной Индии. Около 1000 лет назад. Сам буддизм это обновление брахманизма. Будда открыл смысл Упанишад, к примеру. Дал в общее пользование. После чего брамины сократили текст Упанишад на 2/3 изъяв из него самое важное. При этом, они не изменили оставшееся. Просто сократили, как где-то читал.


У Фоменко?:-)  Вспоминайте, мне тоже любопытно.

----------


## Фридегар

> У Фоменко?:-)  Вспоминайте, мне тоже любопытно.


Точно, что нет. А так надо вспомнить

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В сутрах Махаяны и комментариях Учителей Индии


В каких именно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это всё к тому, что идея перевоплощения и кармических связей так же стара как и сам мир.


Во-первых, идея перевоплощения в буддизме радикально отличается от версии Упанишад. Это всё к тому, что «старость как мир» зачастую иллюзорна.

Во-вторых, если Вы знакомы с Упанишадами или другими добуддийскими текстами, может быть, приведёте, где конкретно говорится о кармических долгах между существами и что говорится?

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> В экосистеме все взаимосвязано. Волк испытывает нежные чувства и связь с парнокопытными благодаря тому, что оставил свои мнения и идеи или просто очень кушать хочется?


Так понимаю, что волк испытывает нежные чувства к еде :Smilie: . А то, что еда двигаться может и тоже чувства испытывает, ему невдомек. Только человек, благодаря развитому рассудку может это понять.

----------

Альбина (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Только человек, благодаря развитому рассудку может это понять.


И при том не всякий, судя по незначительному числу вегетарианцев  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я лично не думаю, что идею про "кармические связи" придумали тибетцы. Ведь про это много есть и в сутрах, и в джатаках....  Надо поискать ссылки, только кто этим займётся? Все работаем)....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я лично не думаю, что идею про "кармические связи" придумали тибетцы. Ведь про это много есть и в сутрах, и в джатаках....  Надо поискать ссылки, только кто этим займётся? Все работаем)....


Вот что вспомнил из КЛШ, но непонятно, из какой это сутры:

Ест плоть отца, камнями в мать швыряет, 
Качает на руках врага, которого убил; 
Жена же кости мужа гложет. 
Насколько же смешон спектакль сансары!

----------

Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Интересно, а откуда вообще в тибетском буддизме появилась идея _кармической связи_ и _кармических долгов_?
> 
> Т.е. не просто о том, что определённое действие имеет определённое последствие, а то, что действие, затрагивающее другого приводит к возникновению отношений между деятелем и этим другим?


Как мы знаем, любое обусловленное действие порождает взаимосвязи, называемые кармой. При этом, при одном и том же действии у разных людей возникнет разная карма, т.к. они будут обусловлены разными моментами этого действия и в разной степени. Соответственно, когда между ЖС осуществляется взаимодействие  :Smilie: , естественным образом возникают "связи", которые могут быть какими угодно по направлению и по силе. Причём у двух взаимодействующих ЖС связи могут сильно отличаться друг от друга. На этом принципе построена Ганапуджа, когда практикующий освещает мясо животного мантрой и съедает его с целью установить с ним не посредственную связь для того, что бы зародить в нём благую причину для духовного роста в следующей жизни.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

меня больше развлекает известный тибетский мем "у будды есть кармические связи".
и другой не менее искрометный мем "у будды есть поток ума".

каждый раз как прочту, сразу понимается настроение.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (22.06.2015), Денис Евгеньев (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как мы знаем, любое обусловленное действие порождает взаимосвязи, называемые кармой. При этом, при одном и том же действии у разных людей возникнет разная карма, т.к. они будут обусловлены разными моментами этого действия и в разной степени. Соответственно, когда между ЖС осуществляется взаимодействие , естественным образом возникают "связи", которые могут быть какими угодно по направлению и по силе. Причём у двух взаимодействующих ЖС связи могут сильно отличаться друг от друга. На этом принципе построена Ганапуджа, когда практикующий освещает мясо животного мантрой и съедает его с целью установить с ним не посредственную связь для того, что бы зародить в нём благую причину для духовного роста в следующей жизни.


Просто есть такая точка зрения, что только намеренные действия порождают карму. И что карма — это не взаимосвязи, а следствия таких намеренных действий. При таком раскладе карма образуется только у того, кто ест (намеренное действие), а не у того, кого едят (быть съеденным — это вообще не действие). И совсем не понятно, откуда берутся связи, и уж тем более, благая причина для духовного роста в следующей жизни.

----------

Альбина (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> меня больше развлекает известный тибетский мем "у будды есть кармические связи".
> и другой не менее искрометный мем "у будды есть поток ума".
> 
> каждый раз как прочту, сразу понимается настроение.


А вы можете как-то это опровергнуть? Мы все превратились в слух!

----------

Альбина (23.06.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Так понимаю, что волк испытывает нежные чувства к еде. А то, что еда двигаться может и тоже чувства испытывает, ему невдомек. Только человек, благодаря развитому рассудку может это понять.


Животным тоже присущи чувства сочувствия, заботы: https://youtu.be/qb3Xn08XQxQ  Так причем здесь рассудок человека?

----------

Мария Дролма (23.06.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Просто есть такая точка зрения, что только намеренные действия порождают карму. И что карма — это не взаимосвязи, а следствия таких намеренных действий. При таком раскладе карма образуется только у того, кто ест (намеренное действие), а не у того, кого едят (быть съеденным — это вообще не действие). И совсем не понятно, откуда берутся связи, и уж тем более, благая причина для духовного роста в следующей жизни.


Вы всё сводите к физическим действиям, которые в плане кармы куда как менее значимы, чем внутренние переживания. Для понимания метафоры "взаимосвязей" или "следствий" можно обратиться к метафоре сна  :Smilie: . Вся картинка сна взаимосвязана, одно вытекает из другого, наш мозг постоянно генерирует картинку из известных нам образов и ведёт нас по эмоционально значимой для нас дорожке. При этом, эта дорожка определяется не нашим персонажем во сне, а переживаниями того, кто лежит в постели и видит сон, того кто уже видел массу снов и явей и эти переживания развернул в новом сне. В жизни всё так же, вся сфера нашего восприятия УЖЕ взаимосвязана и у нас есть целый багаж того, что мы пытаемся реализовать и пережить в этой жизни, обуславливаясь и переживая мы пополняем этот багаж, а осознавая мы его опустошаем. И в плане механизма взаимосвязи "залипание" на ЖС ( :Smilie: )мало чем отличается от "залипания" на то или иное переживание или ситуацию.

----------


## Алик

> Животным тоже присущи чувства сочувствия, заботы: https://youtu.be/qb3Xn08XQxQ  Так причем здесь рассудок человека?


Паша, так понимаю, что рассудок вообще ни при чем  :Smilie: . Это инструмент для выживания, и не более. Хотя у просветленных он используется для помощи этому миру, а не себе любимому :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В каких именно?


На данный момент могу привести только лишь такие  ссылки :

Сутра обетов Кшитигарбхи, в сутре встречаются такие высказывания :  _Этот бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха имеет прочную кармическую связь с обитателями Джамбудвипа_
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/C...ha%20sytra.htm


В джатаках Сутры о мудрости и глупости о связях также говорится, приведу цитату Парфиновича и ссылку на перевод сутры:
_Так, в силу связей, возникших между Буддой и другими живыми существами в далеком прошлом, он не только спасает от казни преступников и привечает бедолагу-брахмана, но и способствует достижению архатства (главы вторая, тридцать девятая). В других рассказах проводится мысль о том, что между Буддой и его ближайшими учениками еще в незапамятные времена возникали тесные кармические связи, благодаря которым они первыми смогли вкусить нектар Учения (главы двенадцатая, двадцать шестая)._
http://bookre.org/reader?file=51554&pg=3


Таким образом - это не чисто тибетская идея  :Smilie:

----------

ullu (24.06.2015), Vladiimir (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть замечательная, как по мне, мысль в "Общем разъяснении великого наставника Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на путь великой колесницы".
Фрагмент:

Четвёртое — следовать Дхарме.
Осознавать неомрачённую природу означает соответствовать Дхарме. Сущность всех явлений и форм — в их совершенной пустотности, не содержащей ни загрязнений, ни признаков, ни этого, ни иного. В сутре сказано: «В Дхарме нет ни одного существа, ибо она свободна от омрачений существ. Дхарма бессамостна, ибо она свободна от омрачений самости». Мудрый, доверяющий этой природе и её постигший, должен действовать в согласии с Дхармой. Сущность Дхармы свободна от скупости, [потому] без скупости [надлежит] свершать даяние тела, жизни и собственности с умом, свободным от сожаления. *[Надлежит] постигнуть и осознать тройную пустотность*, очистившись от страстей и привязанностей.* Таков способ освобождать себя, помогая, возможно, [освобождаться] другим и служа украшением Пути совершенного пробуждения. Как со щедростью, так — с пятью остальными [парамитами**]. Для устранения суетных мыслей совершенствуются в шести парамитах, ни на что не опираясь. В этом и состоит следование Дхарме.
——————————————————————————————
* _Тройная пустотность (сань кун)_ — имеется в виду пустотность/бессущностность трёх составных частей даяния: дающего, получающего и самого даяния.
Здесь, конечно, нет ничего о кармических связях, информацию о которых удостоверить, к слову, практически нереально. Но если обратить внимание на сказанное о тройной пустотности, из этого может следовать ненужность или бесполезность по жизни -- по большому счёту : ) -- такой информации...

----------

Балдинг (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Так понимаю, что волк испытывает нежные чувства к еде. А то, что еда двигаться может и тоже чувства испытывает, ему невдомек. Только человек, благодаря развитому рассудку может это понять.


А мне кажется, это не разум, а чувство передает ,что другой что-то тоже чувствует. А может все вперемешку или может в каждом случае по-разному... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Мне маленькой отец говорил.; Не бойся собак- если ты не будешь их бояться- они не нападут. Они нападают, когда видят, что ты чувствуешь страх и можешь нанести им вред. Только эгоисты боятся собак. ) Я тогда  спросила "А кто такие эгоисты")) А он мне ответил "Люди,которые думают только о себе".. Мне лет 6 было где-то.) Я с тех пор собак не боюсь. И вот почему? Может быть разум моего папки передал мне чувство отсутствия опасности, и я поняла это головой и впитала. 
Но если вернуться к чувствованию другого ,то это все-таки скорее чувство само по себе....
Или мы об одном и том-же сейчас ?)

----------

Алик (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Конечно, это всё чувствами воспринимается, ощущениями. Иначе не понять, как работают "кармические связи". Что касается "кармических долгов", то это можно проанализировать в жизни. Например, есть постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека, но это не вызывает "удовлетворения". При этом можно даже с ним ссориться. Про это лама Тхубтен Еше говорил: "Кармические долги сжигаются только любовью и состраданием. Если нет этих чувств, ситуация будет продолжаться в следующих жизнях, снова и снова".

----------

Альбина (23.06.2015), Мария Дролма (23.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Кармические связи воспринимаются чувствами. Чувствами, Карл! Ощущениями! Иначе не понять, Карл!

----------

Legba (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кармические связи воспринимаются чувствами. Чувствами, Карл! Ощущениями! Иначе не понять, Карл!


А вы при этом превратились в колобка-тире-солнышко. Это позитивная тенденция)

----------

Альбина (23.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Конечно, это всё чувствами воспринимается, ощущениями. Иначе не понять, как работают "кармические связи". Что касается "кармических долгов", то это можно проанализировать в жизни. Например, есть постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека, но это не вызывает "удовлетворения". При этом можно даже с ним ссориться. Про это лама Тхубтен Еше говорил: "Кармические долги сжигаются только любовью и состраданием. Если нет этих чувств, ситуация будет продолжаться в следующих жизнях, снова и снова".


Да,Нико ,Да. и по-другому никак.) Прикол еще в том,что можно чувствовать -есть ли долг перед этим человеком или нет . И более того,можно чувствовать,что долг уже погашен.)) Я серъезно.)) :Kiss:

----------

Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Кармические связи воспринимаются чувствами. Чувствами, Карл! Ощущениями! Иначе не понять, Карл!


Ондрий. Вы так хорошо стали выглядеть-просто украшение . )  :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Ондрий. Вы так хрошо стали выглядеть-просто украшение . ) И чувствуется, женщин очень любите . Сами то чувствуете?Кстати, как сами то чувствуете ?


Да, а то вечно в аватарки старцев каких-то ставит. Достало уже).

----------


## Нико

> Да,Нико ,Да. и по-другому никак.) Прикол еще в том,что можно чувствовать -есть ли долг перед этим человеком или нет . И более того,можно чувствовать,что долг уже погашен.)) Я серъезно.))


Я тоже серьёзно. Погашенность кармического долга ощущается, когда в отношении того-сего человека уже не возникают омрачения-клеши, остаётся только равностность. Вот  этого и надо добиваться, по идее.)

----------

Альбина (23.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно, это всё чувствами воспринимается, ощущениями. Иначе не понять, как работают "кармические связи". Что касается "кармических долгов", то это можно проанализировать в жизни. Например, есть постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека, но это не вызывает "удовлетворения". При этом можно даже с ним ссориться. Про это лама Тхубтен Еше говорил: "Кармические долги сжигаются только любовью и состраданием. Если нет этих чувств, ситуация будет продолжаться в следующих жизнях, снова и снова".


Мне кажется, постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека гораздо лучше объясняется привязанностью к нему, нежели «кармическим долгом».




> Я тоже серьёзно. Погашенность кармического долга ощущается, когда в отношении того-сего человека уже не возникают омрачения-клеши, остаётся только равностность. Вот  этого и надо добиваться, по идее.)


Бодхисаттва, по идее, не должен стремиться погашать кармические долги. Бодхисаттва, согласно теории «кармических связей» может помочь только тем существам, с которыми у него есть кармическая связь, а значит, бодхисаттва, раздавший все кармические долги, не сможет никому помогать  :Cry:

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Альбина (24.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Во-первых, идея перевоплощения в буддизме радикально отличается от версии Упанишад. Это всё к тому, что «старость как мир» зачастую иллюзорна.


Не думаю, что по сути есть отличие. Перевоплощение - это базовая идея. Будда просто дал дополнительные "комментарии". 12 нидан. Как и истины о страдании. 




> Во-вторых, если Вы знакомы с Упанишадами или другими добуддийскими текстами, может быть, приведёте, где конкретно говорится о кармических долгах между существами и что говорится?


В-третьих, вы сначала скажите, что, вы не верите в кармические "долги" (скорее связи) и перевоплощение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не думаю, что по сути есть отличие.


Стало быть, вы не знакомы с понятием кармы и перевоплощения в буддизме.




> В-третьих, вы сначала скажите, что, вы не верите в кармические "долги" (скорее связи) и перевоплощение?


При чём здесь, верю я или не верю. Мне интересно, откуда в буддизме тема кармических долгов и кармических связей между людьми. Вы представились знатоком Упанишад, я задал вопрос. Не хотите, можете не отвечать.

----------


## Фридегар

Как по мне, все равно где брать знание. Конечно, речь идет о тех источниках, которые внушают доверие. В Упанишадах ли (не знаю, есть ли сейчас точный текст, а если и есть то можно ли самому в нем разобраться), или где-то еще. Перевоплощение существует. Карма, или кармические связи - существуют. Это главное. Теперь надо искать подтверждение этому, более детальное оформление этих идей, как мне кажется.

----------


## Фридегар

> Мне интересно, откуда в буддизме тема кармических долгов и кармических связей между людьми.


На этот вопрос можно дать совершенно определенный ответ: из предыдущего. Как наша Всленная появилась из предыдущей, как Земля появилась из Луны, как вы или я наследники своих предыдущих личностей - так и Учение Будды усовершенствованное предыдущее знание.

----------


## Паня

> как Земля появилась из Луны


Вот те раз! :EEK!:

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Aliona (23.06.2015), Альбина (24.06.2015), Максим& (23.06.2015), Мария Дролма (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015), Ридонлиев (23.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Что касается непосредственно Упанишад, врядли Будда Шакьямуни мог их изучать. По ряду причин:

Большинство Упанишад появились позже.

Канонические Упанишады  входят в циклы 4 Вед. Конкретные части Вед изучались только конкретными группами брахманов. Каждая группа брахманов изучала только ту часть, которая нужна была им для профессионального употребления. После Вьясы и вплоть до письменной фиксации Вед не было не одного брахмана, который бы знал все 4 Веды. Письменная запись Вед произошла уже после английской колонизации.

Средневековое выражение _изучить все Веды_  - означало изучить все отрасли знания (науки) того времени, а не все гимны 4 Вед.

Понятие кармы и перевоплощений в Учении Будды отличаются от тех же понятий разных классических школ ведической философии. Классические ведические философские школы   развились во времена расцвета Учения Будды в Индии, и испытали на себе его влияние.

----------

Legba (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека гораздо лучше объясняется привязанностью к нему, нежели «кармическим долгом».


А это, по сути, одно и то же). Кроме того, у нас много в жизни людей, с которыми возникает подобная "привязанность" при недостаточности условий для её возникновения.




> Бодхисаттва, по идее, не должен стремиться погашать кармические долги. Бодхисаттва, согласно теории «кармических связей» может помочь только тем существам, с которыми у него есть кармическая связь, а значит, бодхисаттва, раздавший все кармические долги, не сможет никому помогать


Пути бодхисаттв неисповедимы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А это, по сути, одно и то же). Кроме того, у нас много в жизни людей, с которыми возникает подобная "привязанность" при недостаточности условий для её возникновения.


Нет, Нико, это разное. Привязанность — это «я очень любил свою собаку, поэтому когда я умер, я переродился блохой», а «кармические долги» —это «я убил свою собаку, поэтому она переродилась человеком, а я впоследствии умер и переродился её собакой».

А условием для возникновения привязанности может быть наличие такой привязанности в прошлом.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А условием для возникновения привязанности может быть наличие такой привязанности в прошлом.


Ну, собственно, что и требовалось доказать).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как по мне, все равно где брать знание. Конечно, речь идет о тех источниках, которые внушают доверие. В Упанишадах ли (не знаю, есть ли сейчас точный текст, а если и есть то можно ли самому в нем разобраться), или где-то еще. Перевоплощение существует. Карма, или кармические связи - существуют. Это главное. Теперь надо искать подтверждение этому, более детальное оформление этих идей, как мне кажется.


А по мне — не всё равно. Под перевоплощением можно понимать разные явления, и в зависимости от этого, искать подтверждение тоже придётся разным явлениям. Для того, чтобы не потратить вечность впустую, занимаясь поиском подтверждения ложных воззрений, лучше не черпать знание из Упанишад, которые не заслуживают доверия, как мне кажется.




> На этот вопрос можно дать совершенно определенный ответ: из предыдущего. Как наша Всленная появилась из предыдущей, как Земля появилась из Луны, как вы или я наследники своих предыдущих личностей - так и Учение Будды усовершенствованное предыдущее знание.


Можно было и не давать такой ответ, так как он совершенно бесполезный. Что всё появляется из предыдущего, а не из последующего, ясно и ежу.

----------


## Фридегар

> Можно было и не давать такой ответ, так как он совершенно бесполезный. Что всё появляется из предыдущего, а не из последующего, ясно и ежу.


Кстати, тут можно поспорить. Есть классическое понимание кармы - следствие причин, порожденных человеком в прошлом. Но есть еще и стремление свободной воли для получения нового. Это новое для нас находится в прошлом тех, кто идет впереди. Прошлый опыт Будды - это то, что используют его последователи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну, собственно, что и требовалось доказать).


Этого доказывать как раз не требовалось, «привязанность порождает привязанность» — это классический вариант действия кармы, который к «кармическим долгам» не имеет отношения.

Я спрашивал про другое, а именно про вариант «я съел собаку, теперь у меня с ней есть перед ней кармический долг, и я буду перерождаться спонсором, а собака —спонсируемым до тех пор, пока я этот долг не „отдам“».

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, тут можно поспорить. Есть классическое понимание кармы - следствие причин, порожденных человеком в прошлом. Но есть еще и стремление свободной воли для получения нового. Это новое для нас находится в прошлом тех, кто идет впереди. Прошлый опыт Будды - это то, что используют его последователи.


Ну мы же берём в качестве примера нашу эту жизнь, не будущие. Сначала хорошо бы разобраться с тем, что происходит с нами сейчас, и тогда "копать" следует в прошлом. По мне, кармичекие связи и кармические долги примерно одинаковы.  Всё равно таким людям или иным существам нужно выплатить этот долг. Более того, я считала и продолжаю считать, что подобные связи есть и у будд. Именно поэтому, исходя из примера жизни Будды Шакьямуни на  этой земле, мы можем знать, кого он освободил. А кого нет. Интересно, кем мы были тогда? Мы явно были не там, где он).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вы можете как-то это опровергнуть? Мы все превратились в слух!


- У будды нет потока ума.
- Поток вообще-то есть, только он тонкий-тонкий.

----------


## Нико

> Этого доказывать как раз не требовалось, «привязанность порождает привязанность» — это классический вариант действия кармы, который к «кармическим долгам» не имеет отношения.
> 
> Я спрашивал про другое, а именно про вариант «я съел собаку, теперь у меня с ней есть перед ней кармический долг, и я буду перерождаться спонсором, а собака —спонсируемым до тех пор, пока я этот долг не „отдам“».


Вы, наверное, знаете, что привязанность бывает как позитивная, так и негативная. И то, и другое может создать кармическую связь. Например, возьмём гуру, который тебя предал в этой жизни, и ты весь остаток жизни от этого страдаешь....Хотя делал для гуру всё, что можно и нельзя. Что это? Кармическая связь или кармический долг? Наверное, это происходило и в прошлых жизнях, и может произойти в следующих, если что-то не поменять в своём сознании.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> - У будды нет потока ума.
> - Поток вообще-то есть, только он тонкий-тонкий.


Так есть или нет?))) (Сознание неуничтожимо).

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну мы же берём в качестве примера нашу эту жизнь, не будущие. Сначала хорошо бы разобраться с тем, что происходит с нами сейчас, и тогда "копать" следует в прошлом. По мне, кармичекие связи и кармические долги примерно одинаковы.  Всё равно таким людям или иным существам нужно выплатить этот долг. Более того, я считала и продолжаю считать, что подобные связи есть и у будд. Именно поэтому, исходя из примера жизни Будды Шакьямуни на  этой земле, мы можем знать, кого он освободил. А кого нет. Интересно, кем мы были тогда? Мы явно были не там, где он).


Много чего происходит. В настоящем. Конечно, это во многом следствие прошлого, но действие свободной воли одного существа на другое нельзя отбрасывать. Вот прямо сейчас один человек убеждает другого сделать какое действие, или не делать это действие. И это видно. Но есть другие воздействия, которых не видно. Но они есть, существуют как перемена настроения, как приход и уход мысли куда-то и т.д. Можно "выплачивать долг", а можно просто не знать некоторые вещи и быть жертвой обмана. Жертвой майи и авидьи. До тех пор, пока не будет накоплено должное количество знания. При этом, цель кармы (если у неё есть вообще цель) как раз научить человека знать. При этом кармические связи конечно есть. Как взаимосвязь "тришна-упадана", к примеру.

----------


## Фридегар

... кстати, именно такое волевое воздействие, будь то слово, поступок или мысль и порождает соответствующую карму. Слова, мысли или поступка. Она в будущем проявится настолько сильно, насколько _сознательным_ было слово, мысль или поступок. Как известно, есть вполне сознательные действия, а есть импульсивные или даже "в состоянии аффекта"

----------


## Нико

> Жертвой майи и авидьи.


Т.е. меня??) Простите, я в последнее время принимаю всё на свой счёт :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

Жертвы. Майя. Все на месте.

----------

Нико (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Жертвы. Майя. Все на месте.


Удачная шутка, но возвращайтесь к_ буддийскому_ контексту иногда всё же...

----------


## Ондрий

> Что касается непосредственно Упанишад, врядли Будда Шакьямуни мог их изучать. По ряду причин:
> Большинство Упанишад появились позже.


Большинство не означает все, например Чхандогья и Брихадраараньяка датируются от X до VIII BC. т.е. за пару веков +/- погрешность до рождения Гаутамы. Брахманы составлены примерно в тот же период. Т.е. если брать нижнюю границу в X BC то примерно 400-500 лет достаточно для широкого распространения тем более на севере с преобладающим населением потомков ведической культуры. 




> Канонические Упанишады  входят в циклы 4 Вед. Конкретные части Вед изучались только конкретными группами брахманов. Каждая группа брахманов изучала только ту часть, которая нужна была им для профессионального употребления. После Вьясы и вплоть до письменной фиксации Вед не было не одного брахмана, который бы знал все 4 Веды. Письменная запись Вед произошла уже после английской колонизации.
> 
> Средневековое выражение _изучить все Веды_  - означало изучить все отрасли знания (науки) того времени, а не все гимны 4 Вед.
> 
> Понятие кармы и перевоплощений в Учении Будды отличаются от тех же понятий разных классических школ ведической философии. Классические ведические философские школы   развились во времена расцвета Учения Будды в Индии, и испытали на себе его влияние.


После заката именно ведической культуры и смеси местного населения с ариями-оккупантами понятие "веды" были расширены и в шрути стали включать новоизобретенные уже в индии брахманы, араньяки и упанишады, которые доктринально _вообще не имеют никакого отношения_ к оригинальному циклу самхит, ну максимум кроме имен богов и некоторых отдельных мифов. Термин "веды" по отношению к новым книгам скорее обеспечивает искусственную "преемственность" священности. Уже даже Ригведа имеет поздние вставки особенно вся X-я мандала в которой заложились первые семена ухода от простого, даже скорее примитивного, политеизма воинов-кочевников (о верованиях (прото-)индоевропейцев см. например работы Ж.Дюмезиля, В.В. Иванова, В.Н. Топорова, Т.Я. Елизаренковой и др. индоевропеистов) к какому-то религиозному, "философскому" осмыслению и созданию новых моделей мира.  В Ригведе, если кто не знает и не читал - вообще нет ничего о религии в ее позднем понимании. Это гимны-восхваления богам и очень очень редкие вкрапления хоть какого-то фактического мифологического материала - кто что делал и зачем. Тем более там нет почти ничего о каком-то посмертии для людей и путях практик. О сансаре и мокше речь вообще не шла от слова совсем. Брахман пурохита напивался сомы и проводил ритуал возжигания жертв. Которые как обычно и бывает у кочевников довольно мирные (в отличие от оседлых крестьян, где всегда жесть и кровавый ужос апофеозом чего в индии уже позже явилась тантра) Льют сам "сок" сомы и жгут немного зерна. На этом почти все. Мы вам сому, вы нам - победу. Цивилизация договора с богами. Мифология проста как сибирский валенок и мало чем принципиально отличается от скандинавской, славянской, греческой и т.д. - т.е. прото-религий кочевой и/или воинской культуры основанной на Договоре. (ранний Завет у древних семитов был практически тем же самым)

Кроме того, что касается именно 4х самхит, датировка коих кстати еще более ранняя - за 1,7 тыс.лет BC минимум, то их именно что учили полностью по специальным методикам (включая специальную музыкальную декламацию). До сих пор существует в Индии уже конечно очень малочисленная группа ортодоксов, которая практикует изучение самхит аля-натюрель без поздних текстуальных изобретений. Книг там было не много - в той же Ригведе "всего" 1028 гимнов. Делать им, кроме выполнения ритуалов, было особо нечего, учи себе с детства да радуйся рождению в варне брахман.

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Мне кажется, постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека гораздо лучше объясняется привязанностью к нему, нежели «кармическим долгом».
> 
> 
> 
> Бодхисаттва, по идее, не должен стремиться погашать кармические долги. Бодхисаттва, согласно теории «кармических связей» может помочь только тем существам, с которыми у него есть кармическая связь, а значит, бодхисаттва, раздавший все кармические долги, не сможет никому помогать


Уходя , или достигнув полного просветления йогин,- тем самым дает мощный импульс к просветлению всем живым существам.

----------


## Ондрий

термин происходит от корня budh - будить. т.е. будда именно пробужденный.

просветление - уродливая калька с исторически сложившегося в англ. неправильного термина
просветляют только оптику и пациентов во флюорографическом кабинете.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> термин происходит от корня budh - будить. т.е. будда именно пробужденный.
> 
> просветление - уродливая калька с исторически сложившегося в англ. неправильного термина
> просветляют только оптику и пациентов во флюорографическом кабинете.


Вы за эти слова когда-нибудь ответите.

----------


## Ондрий

Далее, термин purohita в существующей традиции означает "домашний жрец царя". Этимология восходит к ригведийскому "ставить впереди". Такой жрец-брахман есть посредник между богами и людьми. Так же считается, что его ставили на колеснице впереди в боевом построении (т.е. перед царем). Очень разумный подход - если ритуал был проведен неудачно и боги не даруют победу, то такого жреца замочат первым))) Менцикханцам на заметку!

В поздний период, когда появилась Манавадхармашастра (законы ману), пурохита уже относится к кшатриям. 

46. Цари, кшатрии, пурохиты, искусные в спорах, и воины — среднее состояние, обусловливаемое страстью.

Т.е. уж Ригведу Сиддхартха знать был обязан, может и не наизусть, но тем не менее.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Большинство не означает все, например Чхандогья и Брихадраараньяка датируются от X до VIII BC. т.е. за пару веков +/- погрешность до рождения Гаутамы. Брахманы составлены примерно в тот же период. Т.е. если брать нижнюю границу в X BC то примерно 400-500 лет достаточно для широкого распространения тем более на севере с преобладающим населением потомков ведической культуры. 
> 
> После заката именно ведической культуры и смести местного населения с ариями-оккупантами понятие "веды" были расширены и в шрути стали включать новоизобретенные уже в индии брахманы, араньяки и упанишады, которые доктринально _вообще не имеют никакого отношения_ к оригинальному циклу самхит, ну максимум кроме имен богов и некоторых отдельных мифов. Термин "веды" по отношению к новым книгам скорее обеспечивает искусственную "преемственность" священности. Уже даже Ригведа имеет поздние вставки особенно вся X-я мандала в которой заложились первые семена ухода от простого, даже скорее примитивного, политеизма воинов-кочевников (о верованиях (прото-)индоевропейцев см. например работы Ж.Дюмезиля, В.В. Иванова, В.Н. Топорова, Т.Я. Елизаренковой и др. индоевропеистов) к какому-то религиозному, "философскому" осмыслению и созданию новых моделей мира.  В Ригведе, если кто не знает и не читал - вообще нет ничего о религии в ее позднем понимании. Это гимны-восхваления богам и очень очень редкие вкрапления хоть какого-то фактического мифологического материала - кто что делал и зачем. Тем более там нет почти ничего о каком-то посмертии для людей и путях практик. О сансаре и мокше речь вообще не шла от слова совсем. Брахман пурохита напивался сомы и проводил ритуал возжигания жертв. Которые как обычно и бывает у кочевников довольно мирные (в отличие от оседлых крестьян, где всегда жесть и кровавый ужос апофеозом чего в индии уже позже явилась тантра) Льют сам "сок" сомы и жгут немного зерна. На этом почти все. Мы вам сому, вы нам - победу. Цивилизация договора с богами. Мифология проста как сибирский валенок и мало чем принципиально отличается от скандинавской, славянской, греческой и т.д. - т.е. прото-религий кочевой и/или воинской культуры основанной на Договоре. (ранний Завет у древних семитов был практически тем же самым)
> 
> Кроме того, что касается именно 4х самхит, датировка коих кстати еще более ранняя - за 1,7 тыс.лет BC минимум, то их именно что учили полностью по специальным методикам (включая специальную музыкальную декламацию). До сих пор существует в Индии уже конечно очень малочисленная группа ортодоксов, которая практикует изучение самхит аля-натюрель без поздних текстуальных изобретений. Книг там было не много - в той же Ригведе "всего" 1028 гимнов. Делать им, кроме выполнения ритуалов, было особо нечего, учи себе с детства да радуйся рождению в варне брахман.


Я читала где-то или слышала от лам  о том что Шакьямуни был образован и обучен брахманами, то есть он получил их знания но не удовольствовался ими, потому пошел известным нам путем ища просветление.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы за эти слова когда-нибудь ответите.


вы в словари хоть иногда заглядывайте, я уж молчу про сами сутры, что бы хоть не так часто показывать свою  профанацию не только дхарме, но и в школьной программе. Ничего личного. Искренне рекомендую последовать этому дружескому совету.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я читала где-то или слышала от лам  о том что Шакьямуни был образован и обучен брахманами,


Разумеется, как и любой другой кшатрий т.е. дваждырожденный. Обязан был пройти обучение хоть и не такое глубокое как представитель варны брахман.

----------


## Нико

> вы в словари хоть иногда заглядывайте, я уж молчу про сами сутры, что бы хоть не так часто показывать свою  профанацию не только дхарме, но и в школьной программе. Ничего личного.


Вы хоть одну буддийскую книгу переведите, тогда и поглядим, у кого профанация).

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы хоть одну буддийскую книгу переведите, тогда и поглядим, у кого профанация).


Т.е. вот вы прям сейчас мне хотите доказать что buddha/bodhi означает просветленный/просветление? Я считаю,  что это просто позор для буддийского переводчика. Неправильтный термин, допустим, устоялся хоть и это и не радует, но понимать-то уж его происхождение просто необходимо.

----------

Максим& (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. вот вы прям сейчас мне хотите доказать что buddha/bodhi означает просветленный/просветление? Я считаю,  что это просто позор для буддийского переводчика. Неправильтный термин, допустим, устоялся хоть и это и не радует, но понимать-то уж его происхождение просто необходимо.


Не вам судить о терминах, вы ведь даже не буддист, если я ничего не запамятовала со времён темы "Запад и Ваджраяна".

----------


## Ондрий

> Не вам судить о терминах, вы ведь даже не буддист, если я ничего не запамятовала со времён темы "Запад и Ваджраяна".


Вы совершенно правы, мне самому не очень понятно для кого я это все пишу тут, видя вот такое через каждый пост. Это несколько утомляет и совсем отбивает желание дальше тут писать. До свидания.

----------


## Нико

> Вы совершенно правы, мне самому не очень понятно для кого я это все пишу тут, видя вот такое через каждый пост. Это несколько утомляет и совсем отбивает желание дальше тут писать. До свидания.


Нет, почему же, многие оценят). Я-то при чём тут. "Пробуждение", говорите, не "просветление". И такие варианты есть, не бойтесь, а то я вас утомила, кажется).

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, почему же, многие оценят). Я-то при чём тут. "Пробуждение", говорите, не "просветление". И такие варианты есть, не бойтесь, а то я вас утомила, кажется).


Ты давай не прикидывайся, что не поняла о старом добром атмане- к которому надо пробудиться-который всегда- токо опознать надо, а не ваши унылые очищения- просветления- кайся - стенай- ламрим изучай..

----------


## Нико

> Ты давай не прикидывайся, что не поняла о старом добром атмане- к которому надо пробудиться-который всегда- токо опознать надо, а не ваши унылые очищения- просветления- кайся - стенай- ламрим изучай..


Да, и не такое бывает в нашем мире). Ондрий стал атеистом, но придирчивым к буддийским терминам, а Хос молится атману.....)))))))))))))) Что мне делать, вообще не соображу).

----------

Фил (24.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, и не такое бывает в нашем мире). Ондрий стал атеистом, но придирчивым к буддийским терминам, а Хос молится атману.....)))))))))))))) Что мне делать, вообще не соображу).


 Уж неделю- Хос в молитве- просит милости- атмана, но не внемлет Бог безличный- игнорирует не вечных.
Скоро на БФ-е - снова, с хари атма- он возникнет, способом таким надеясь- Бога обратить вниманье.

----------

Максим& (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015), Фил (24.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 46. Цари, кшатрии, пурохиты, искусные в спорах, и воины — среднее состояние, обусловливаемое страстью.
> 
> Т.е. уж Ригведу Сиддхартха знать был обязан, может и не наизусть, но тем не менее.


Шрути может изучать только брахман. И то не все подряд, а только те в которых специализируется его готра.
Брахманы, упанишады и араньяки практически вплоть до нового времени также были закрыты для изучения не-брахманами. Максимум домашний жрец мог дать какие-то мантры из самхит. 
Кшатрии и вайшьи проходят самскары двиджа, но при упаяне им упавиту брахманскую не дают. Гаятри дают и приступают к обучению.

Кшатрии изучали веданги, смрити и упаведы. Но ни как не шрути.

Веданги во время Будды Шакьямуни, ещё небыли развиты. Остается смрити, какие на то время были, и из упавед - дханур.

----------


## Ондрий

Кому интересно современное рафинированное положение дел в нынешней Индии? Пусть делают что хотят.

в ригведической древности кави, авторы(!) самхит, происходили _из любой_ варны.
пурохита - относился позже уже к кшатриям согласно законам ману, и именно пурохита выполнял все действия связанные с ритуалами хомы и чтением гимнов и яджусов.

В Майтри-Упанишаде рассказывается о радже Брихадратхе который ушел в таповану к брахманам *учиться*. В Чхандогье (одна из самых ранних) вообще написано о том как брахманы пришли к радже Ашвапати _учиться у него_ (ужос, правда?) и проч. ... Не было в древней Индии даже еще во времена Шакьев такого жесткого разделения на варны (упанишады это подтверждают), а в ригведическое время варна означала просто _род_ занятий и любой ничтоже сумняшеся мог заняться иной деятельностью если проявлялись таковые способности и желания. Включая женщин. Но это уже совсем далекая древность.

Не надо средневековые и тем более _современные_ заморочки индусов повернутых на оба полушария проблемами непересечения готр выдавать за историю.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Дубинин (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кому интересно современное рафинированное положение дел в нынешней Индии? Пусть делают что хотят.
> 
> в ригведической древности кави, авторы(!) самхит, происходили _из любой_ варны.
> пурохита - относился позже уже к кшатриям согласно законам ману, и именно пурохита выполнял все действия связанные с ритуалами хомы и чтением гимнов и яджусов.
> 
> В Майтри-Упанишаде рассказывается о радже Брихадратхе который ушел в таповану к брахманам *учиться*. В Чхандогье (одна из самых ранних) вообще написано о том как брахманы пришли к радже Ашвапати _учиться у него_ (ужос, правда?) и проч. ... Не было в древней Индии даже еще во времена Шакьев такого жесткого разделения на варны (упанишады это подтверждают), а в ригведическое время варна означала просто _род_ занятий и любой ничтоже сумняшеся мог заняться иной деятельностью если проявлялись таковые способности и желания. Включая женщин. Но это уже совсем далекая древность.
> 
> Не надо средневековые и тем более _современные_ заморочки индусов повернутых на оба полушария проблемами непересечения готр выдавать за историю.



Для того, чтобы понимать современное положение дел в рафинированной Индии, нужно для начала там немножко пожить. А то так и будем строить теории на пустом месте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

по делу есть что сказать?

----------


## Нико

> по делу есть что сказать?


Я не знаю точно, что именно вас интересует, но в Индии до сих пор прекрасно сохранилась кастовая система. Что касается религии, там преобладают мусульмане и индуисты, также суфьи. Число индийских буддистов минимально и они в основном из касты "неприкасаемых". Ваши рассказы про историю не имеют особой ценности, все уже о них забыли)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> по делу есть что сказать?


А что можно по делу сказать?
Вы берёте и все в кучу, без разбора сваливаете. Законы ману во времена Будды. Сиддхардха уже пурохита. и пр.

Корень budh вообще откуда взялся, только ради того, чтобы привязать к русскому слову будить. Зачем?

Этимологически बोधि - тяжело связать со словом - будить. Звучит похоже. Смысловое значение  другое.

----------


## Ондрий

Славные последователи Задорнова, понимаю. На скамейку запасных.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не знаю точно, что именно вас интересует, но в Индии до сих пор прекрасно сохранилась кастовая система. Что касается религии, там преобладают мусульмане и индуисты, также суфьи. Число индийских буддистов минимально и они в основном из касты "неприкасаемых". Ваши рассказы про историю не имеют особой ценности, все уже о них забыли)


вы за контекстом обсуждения в принципе следить не способны даже по ключевым словам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, и не такое бывает в нашем мире). Ондрий стал атеистом, но придирчивым к буддийским терминам, а Хос молится атману.....)))))))))))))) Что мне делать, вообще не соображу).


Нико . Приведите обоих уже в чувство . )

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Для особо одаренных проникновением в суть вещей и асиляющих максимум википедию, я не буду тыкать в словарь, они и так "все знают".

ссылку даю не для задорных задорновцев - им хоть кол на голове теши, а токомо заради тех людей, что не имеют словарей и нужных книг, но интересуются дхармой и историей религий и могут ненароком поверить во всю эту чушь и бред несущиеся со всех углов недоучками. Читайте - бодхи. И не слушайте идиотов, они сами слепы и других ведут в пропасть. Купите хорошие книжки Елизаренковой, Бюлера, Словарь Кочергиной (а вот ее учебник ни в коем случае! он ужасен) с грамматикой Зализняка и просто хотя бы полистайте. 


UPD:: О! Господин Задорнов уже начал задним числом редактировать. Убрал прелестные мысли о гласных "о" и "у". Неужели небеса упали на землю и он нагуглил правила вриддхирования гласных в санскрите? Нет не верю, не нагулишь такое за минуты, если не знаешь что искать. Видимо все же википедия.



P.S. если кому вдруг буду надобен - ЛС оставляю доступным.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Лося (24.06.2015), Шавырин (24.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Бодхисаттва, по идее, не должен стремиться погашать кармические долги. Бодхисаттва, согласно теории «кармических связей» может помочь только тем существам, с которыми у него есть кармическая связь, а значит, бодхисаттва, раздавший все кармические долги, не сможет никому помогать


Цхултрим, и от этого почему-то немного грустно.С одной стороны . А с другой -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Нико . Приведите обоих уже в чувство . )


Альбина, вы видите, как всё запущено? Неужели я могу справиться в одиночку с такими бэтменами? Это выше моих сил, ещё и книжки рекомендуют, вообще ужас(.

----------

Альбина (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Для особо одаренных проникновением в суть вещей и асиляющих максимум википедию, я не буду тыкать в словарь, они и так "все знают".
> 
> ссылку даю не для задорных задорновцев - им хоть кол на голове теши, а токомо заради тех людей, что не имеют словарей и нужных книг, но интересуются дхармой и историей религий и могут ненароком поверить во всю эту чушь и бред несущиеся со всех углов недоучками. Читайте - бодхи. И не слушайте идиотов, они сами слепы и других ведут в пропасть. Купите хорошие книжки Елизаренковой, Бюлера, Словарь Кочергиной (а вот ее учебник ни в коем случае! он ужасен) с грамматикой Зализняка и просто хотя бы полистайте. 
> 
> засим сия скорбная обитель видимо обойдется без меня, ибо бороться с упорством в невежественности в одиночку сил никаких мне не найти.  
> 
> P.S. если кому вдруг буду надобен - ЛС оставляю доступным.


Обойдёмся без ЛС, но может вам не стоит так часто менять аватарки? А то я вас постоянно с кем-то путаю...

----------


## Дубинин

> Альбина, вы видите, как всё запущено? Неужели я могу справиться в одиночку с такими бэтменами? Это выше моих сил, ещё и книжки рекомендуют, вообще ужас(.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Legba (24.06.2015), Альбина (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> UPD:: О! Господин Задорнов уже начал задним числом редактировать. Убрал прелестные мысли о гласных "о" и "у". Неужели небеса упали на землю и он нагуглил правила вриддхирования гласных в санскрите? Нет не верю, не нагулишь такое за минуты, если не знаешь что искать. Видимо все же википедия.



Убрал, когда понял, что Вы допустили ошибку в согласном звуке, вначале думал ошиблись в гласной.
Нет такой основы - budh.

Есть bodh  или  buddh

Для понимания значения bodh\buddh - обратитесь к словарям индийских авторов. Изучите генезис глагола - будить. Может быть мы ещё вернёмся к этой теме.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет такой основы - budh.
> 
> Есть bodh  или  buddh


Есть такой корень - budh. Подробнее см. Whitney - Roots:

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Лося (24.06.2015), Ондрий (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

вернусь последний раз к теме, исключительно только чтобы придушить идиотизм в зародыше, хоть и не верю в пользу сего.




> Нет такой основы - budh


 

Bodhi is an abstract noun formed from the verbal root *bu*dh*- (to awake) corresponding to the verbs bujjhati (Pāli) and bodhati or budhyate (Sanskrit).

хотели блеснуть, а получилось не очень.

----------

Vladiimir (25.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Корень budh вообще откуда взялся, только ради того, чтобы привязать к русскому слову будить. Зачем?
> 
> Этимологически बोधि - тяжело связать со словом - будить. Звучит похоже. Смысловое значение  другое.


А что сложного? См. Ригведу. Например:




> abodhyaghnirjma udeti sūryo vyuṣāścandrā mahyāvo arciṣā |
> Пробудился Агни. С земли поднимается солнце. Великая яркая Ушас засветилась пламенем.


или




> suṣupvāṃsa ṛbhavastadapṛchatāghohya ka idaṃ no abūbudhat 
> Выспавшись, о Рибху, вы спросили (вот) о чем: «Агохья, кто это нас разбудил?


(перевод на русский язык Т. Я. Елизаренковой)

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Лося (24.06.2015), Ондрий (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> вернусь последний раз к теме, исключительно только чтобы придушить идиотизм в зародыше, хоть и не верю в пользу сего.
> 
> 
> Вас надо забанить просто. 
> Вы или тролль или упорный ученик Задорнова. (я еще мягко сказал)
> 
> 
> Bodhi is an abstract noun formed from the verbal root *bu*dh*- (to awake) corresponding to the verbs bujjhati (Pāli) and bodhati or budhyate (Sanskrit).
> 
> хотели блеснуть, а получилось не очень.



Вы всё ещё настаиваете на "пробуждении", хотя весь мир "неудачно" воспринял иное слово? Воистину, терпеть приходится с вами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> ибо бороться с упорством в невежественности в одиночку сил никаких мне не найти.


Какая то ярмарка тщеславия это у вас.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Мне кажется, постоянное желание делать что-то для другого человека гораздо лучше объясняется привязанностью к нему, нежели «кармическим долгом».


Это объяснение, кармических долгов, оно не для тех, кто хочет долг получить, оно в контексте практики объясняется же, для практика, который должен кому-то.
Чтобы мы понимали, что люди, котоыре хотят нас любить, сильно к нам привязываются, обожают нас и готовы даже там жервтвовать по полной - они так привязаны не потому что мы такие хорошие. а потому что мы им должны .
И чтобы освободить их от этой привязанности, нужно им долг этот отдать.
То есть это понимание оно для развития сострадания, вернее оно происходит из сострадания. Ведь сам то здесь не страдаешь, когда тебя любят, тебе все дают, это приятно.
Но "отдаешь долг" чтобы другие не страдали, хотя при этом теряешь их привязанность к себе любимому.

В этом же смысл понимать про эти кармические долги. Ну я так понимаю , что в этом смысл.

Ну то есть если я привязалась к кому-то, то это моя проблема. И здесь мне не нужно особо думать - долг это или нет, я могу сама со своей привязанностью прямо работать.
А если кто-то ко мне привязался, то что я могу сделать для этого челвоека, чтобы он не страдал ? В качестве превентивной меры отдать ему долги, например.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Бодхисаттва, по идее, не должен стремиться погашать кармические долги. Бодхисаттва, согласно теории «кармических связей» может помочь только тем существам, с которыми у него есть кармическая связь, а значит, бодхисаттва, раздавший все кармические долги, не сможет никому помогать


Мне кажется когда долг погашен связь никуда не девается.
Это как благая и нелагая карма , все равно карма пока не самоосвободится. Мне кажется связь улучшается , а не исчерпывается.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне кажется когда долг погашен связь никуда не девается.


Если так, то значит —погашен, не погашен —разницы никакой, правда ведь? Мне вот не хочется думать, что если я кого-то люблю и хочу заботиться, то это обязательно означает, что я в прошлой жизни этому кому-то сильно напакостил, и теперь вот я, типа, отдаю долг. Я стремлюсь к тому, чтобы стать бодхисаттвой ведь не ради того, чтобы отдать долги, а чтобы помогать всем, вне зависимости от того, есть какие-то долги, или нет. А с этими долгами из Дхармы какая-то ипотека получается.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Брр..какое-то сплошное торгашество:-)

----------


## ullu

> Если так, то значит —погашен, не погашен —разницы никакой, правда ведь? Мне вот не хочется думать, что если я кого-то люблю и хочу заботиться, то это обязательно означает, что я в прошлой жизни этому кому-то сильно напакостил, и теперь вот я, типа, отдаю долг. Я стремлюсь к тому, чтобы стать бодхисаттвой ведь не ради того, чтобы отдать долги, а чтобы помогать всем, вне зависимости от того, есть какие-то долги, или нет. А с этими долгами из Дхармы какая-то ипотека получается.


Тут про два момента хочется сказать мне:
Один такой
Мне кажется это как говорить - значит нет разницы пилю я ему ногу, или не пилю.
А мне вот не хочется чтобы люди ко мне не привязывались, ведь приятно же мне когда привязываются. Но вопрос то не в том чего мне хочется, вопрос то в том, что нужно сделать чтобы другой человек не страдал.
Если для этого вам вашу любовь придется , ну скажем так, деромантизировать, вам будет жалко ? 

Второй момент. НАБОРОТ, если вы кого-то сильно любите, то этот человек вам напакостил. Вот в чем прикол. Нет воздаяния за грехи, есть причинно следственная связь.
Человек у вас что-то взял, вы почувствовали приявязанность к тому своему, что он у вас взял, он не отдал и эта привязанность в этой жизни проявилась как привязанность к этому человеку.
Неосознавая откуда возникает эта привязанность мы принимаем эту привязанность за любовь.
Поскольку привязанность приятна, то и человек нам приятен становится, мы его ассоциируем с этой привязанностью.
Посокльку человек приятен, то и близость проще возникает. А там где возникает близость, там возникает и любовь, и сострадание и так далее.
Поэтому такая привязанность может стать причиной для возникновения любви и желания счастья для этого человека.

Но эти чувства они будут подлинными же, основанными на близости, а не на привязанности, которая была проявлением долга.

Поэтому мне кажется здесь все очень правильно даже с точки зрения обычной психологии человеческой.
Я не хочу чтобы наши отношения были основаны на привязанности из-за долга, а хочу чтобы они были основаны на настоящей близости. Поэтому я отдаю свои долги, чтобы привязанности не вмешивались. Что думаете ?

----------

Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

Про сострадание Бодхисаттвы, мне кажется нужно различать : на что опирается сострадание и на что опирается возможность помочь.
Сострадание опирается на видение страданий существ и небезразличие к этому страданию, желание счастья для этих существ ( не умозрительного, а чувство это такое ).
А вот возможность помочь опирается на связь с этим существом.
Даже если нет необходимой связи для помощи, Бодхисаттва все равно чувствует сострадание если видит чье-то страдание.
А привязанность, опирающуюся на кармический долг, мы не будет чувствовать, если долга нет. 

То есть не надо отрицать существование этой привязанности. И не надо отрицать существование этого сострадания. И то и другое есть, просто это разные вещи. И они не отрицают друг друга.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы за эти слова когда-нибудь ответите.


Обалдеть! Когда совсем-совсем нечего ответить по существу, начинаются угрозы?

«Просветлённый» —это именно что плохой, крайне неудачный перевод английского слова ‘enlightened’. Кстати, оно нормально переводится на русский словом «просвещённый». Но к сожалению, первый переводчик не знал русского и пользовался Промтом  :Frown:  Иначе сейчас все говорили бы «просвещённые будды», «стать просвещённым», и никому в голову не пришло бы, что это не нормальное русское слово.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Legba (24.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Обалдеть! Когда совсем-совсем нечего ответить по существу, начинаются угрозы?
> 
> «Просветлённый» —это именно что плохой, крайне неудачный перевод английского слова ‘enlightened’. Кстати, оно нормально переводится на русский словом «просвещённый». Но к сожалению, первый переводчик не знал русского и пользовался Промтом  Иначе сейчас все говорили бы «просвещённые будды», «стать просвещённым», и никому в голову не пришло бы, что это не нормальное русское слово.


А мне нравится Просветленный. Потому что ассоциируется с ясным светом ума.
То есть человек, распознавший ясный свет ума.
А просвещенный у меня ассоциируется с интеллектом почему-то все же. То есть человек, обладающий интеллектуальными знаниями.

Мне всегда в этом упая виделась такая, в слове просветленный, что дело не в интеллектуальном знании, а в мудрости, которая не рассудочная и которая как звук, свет и лучи.
Ну конечно при желании где угодно можно упаю найти )

----------

Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

Мы любим только радостное. То, что приносит радость. Или приносило радость. Или то, что в будущем может принести радость. И сознательно страдаем только ради будущей радости. Или принимаем меньшее страдание только ради избавления или избегания большего.

----------


## Фридегар

> А мне нравится Просветленный. Потому что ассоциируется с ясным светом ума.
> То есть человек, распознавший ясный свет ума.


избавившийся от иллюзии, которая приносит страдание. 
Но есть приятные иллюзии. К ним стремится большинство подавляющее. 
Потому, что они не знают (всем своим существом), что противоположность любой приятной иллюзии _всегда_ есть неприятная иллюзия.
И исключений тут быть никогда не может.

----------


## ullu

> Мы любим только радостное. То, что приносит радость. Или приносило радость. Или то, что в будущем может принести радость. И сознательно страдаем только ради будущей радости. Или принимаем меньшее страдание только ради избавления или избегания большего.


Нет, это упрощение. Есть восемь мирских дхарм, они же описаны. Приятное - неприятное, это только две из восьми.
Приятное - неприятное, приобретенеие - потеря, хвала и хула, слава и позор.
Некотоыре люди любят страдание, потому что оно приносит им удовлетворение того, что им хочется удовлетворить. Не правильно так упрощать. Посмотрите на борьбу за власть, она не приносит радости, но приносит славу.

А в остальном да, надежда и страх нами движут.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> избавившийся от иллюзии, которая приносит страдание. 
> Но есть приятные иллюзии. К ним стремится большинство подавляющее. 
> Потому, что они не знают (всем своим существом), что противоположность любой приятной иллюзии _всегда_ есть неприятная иллюзия.
> И исключений тут быть никогда не может.


и здесь дело тоже не совсем в противоположности. А дело в непостоянстве . Дело не в том, что если слишком много радоваться, то потом как бы в отместку будет страдание.
А в том, что принцип работы привязанности такой, что переживать отсутсвие желаемого это страдание. А в силу непостоянства отсутствие желаемого неизбежно наступает рано или поздно.

Ну то есть в общем то конечно да, но в учении все более точно объясняется, и в этом есть смысл, потому что когда точно и ясно, то можно точно применять. А когда не совсем точно, то применение с ошибками получается. А нам же не надо с ошибками, мы ж себя любим же ? ))

----------


## Фридегар

> Некотоыре люди любят страдание, потому что оно приносит им удовлетворение того, что им хочется удовлетворить.


Вы путаете форму (рупа) и само состояние. Да, кто-то любит _форму_ страдания, потому, что эта форма в данный момент приносит ему "радость". Или, скорее, удовольствие. Но страдание, настоящее _состояние_ страдания никто любить _не может_. Никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах.  




> Не правильно так упрощать. Посмотрите на борьбу за власть, она не приносит радости, но приносит славу.


Упрощать - правильно. Неправильно делать что-то более примитивным  :Smilie:  Упросить можно только сложное. И в борьбе за власть есть свои радости и удовольствия. Есть и то, что чем выше во власти - тем менее зависим и тем более защищен. До определенного срока, впрочем.

----------


## Фридегар

> и здесь дело тоже не совсем в противоположности. А дело в непостоянстве . Дело не в том, что если слишком много радоваться, то потом как бы в отместку будет страдание.


Именно в противоположности. То, что приносило радость - принесет в будущем страдание. И наоборот. Это закон, к сожалению или к счастью. Потому и стремятся к всё более и более высокому состоянию истинные искатели. К тому, противоположность чего им еще не известна. Потому и радость их, и любого из нас будет полнострунна если эти неизведанные высоты будут достигнуты. Если же хотеть одного и того же на Земле, опыт противоположности всегда будет следовать по пятам. И, наконец, человек познав это соглашается с тем, что "Четыре Истины" верны. И становится на путь. Потому, что любая земная радость будет всегда с привкусом яда.

----------


## Лося

> Для особо одаренных проникновением в суть вещей и асиляющих максимум википедию, я не буду тыкать в словарь, они и так "все знают".
> 
> ссылку даю не для задорных задорновцев - им хоть кол на голове теши, а токомо заради тех людей, что не имеют словарей и нужных книг, но интересуются дхармой и историей религий и могут ненароком поверить во всю эту чушь и бред несущиеся со всех углов недоучками. Читайте - бодхи. И не слушайте идиотов, они сами слепы и других ведут в пропасть. Купите хорошие книжки Елизаренковой, Бюлера, Словарь Кочергиной (а вот ее учебник ни в коем случае! он ужасен) с грамматикой Зализняка и просто хотя бы полистайте. 
> 
> засим сия скорбная обитель видимо обойдется без меня, ибо бороться с упорством в невежественности в одиночку сил никаких мне не найти.
> 
> UPD:: О! Господин Задорнов уже начал задним числом редактировать. Убрал прелестные мысли о гласных "о" и "у". Неужели небеса упали на землю и он нагуглил правила вриддхирования гласных в санскрите? Нет не верю, не нагулишь такое за минуты, если не знаешь что искать. Видимо все же википедия.
> 
> 
> ...


  Спасибо, Ондрий, несущий правду. Правда всегда не лестна. Если хотябы один проникнется смыслом бодхи, то заслуги твои будут расти в прогрессии. Так сказано в махапаринирвана сутре. 
  Ты знаешь, что я верил в тебя.
  Твой боевой товарищ кшатрий.

----------


## ullu

> Именно в противоположности. То, что приносило радость - принесет в будущем страдание. И наоборот. Это закон, к сожалению или к счастью. Потому и стремятся к всё более и более высокому состоянию истинные искатели. К тому, противоположность чего им еще не известна. Потому и радость их, и любого из нас будет полнострунна если эти неизведанные высоты будут достигнуты. Если же хотеть одного и того же на Земле, опыт противоположности всегда будет следовать по пятам. И, наконец, человек познав это соглашается с тем, что "Четыре Истины" верны. И становится на путь. Потому, что любая земная радость будет всегда с привкусом яда.


Ну здорово, что вы уходите в поэтику, но вы снова утвердили свою идею, проигнорировав мои аргументы, и ушли дальше в поэзию. Поэтому нме больше нечего добавить, кроме как повторить нет, дело не в противоположности.

----------


## ullu

> Вы путаете форму (рупа) и само состояние. Да, кто-то любит _форму_ страдания, потому, что эта форма в данный момент приносит ему "радость". Или, скорее, удовольствие. Но страдание, настоящее _состояние_ страдания никто любить _не может_. Никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах.


Ничего я не путаю. Вы просто не точны, радость ни при чем, удовлетворенность причем. Это разные вещи. Не нужно ставить радость в кавычки, лучше использовать то слово, которое нужно использовать, без кавычек.



> Упрощать - правильно. Неправильно делать что-то более примитивным  Упросить можно только сложное. И в борьбе за власть есть свои радости и удовольствия. Есть и то, что чем выше во власти - тем менее зависим и тем более защищен. До определенного срока, впрочем.


Хорошо, ваши взгляды на это примитивны. Раз вам это слово больше нравится.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обалдеть! Когда совсем-совсем нечего ответить по существу, начинаются угрозы?
> 
> «Просветлённый» —это именно что плохой, крайне неудачный перевод английского слова ‘enlightened’. Кстати, оно нормально переводится на русский словом «просвещённый». Но к сожалению, первый переводчик не знал русского и пользовался Промтом  Иначе сейчас все говорили бы «просвещённые будды», «стать просвещённым», и никому в голову не пришло бы, что это не нормальное русское слово.


"О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовит *просвещенья дух*
И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
И гений, парадоксов друг"

Вот это, конечно, настоящий буддизм).

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015), Фил (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

И случай, бог изобретатель.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Альбина (25.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "О сколько нам открытий чудных
> Готовит *просвещенья дух*
> И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
> И гений, парадоксов друг"
> 
> Вот это, конечно, настоящий буддизм).


А почему ‘enlightenment’ можно, а «просвещение» нельзя?

----------


## Нико

> А почему ‘enlightenment’ можно, а «просвещение» нельзя?


На самом деле, конечно же, bodhi буквально переводится как "пробуждение", не "просветление". Оба слова периодически используются в русских переводах, но... "просветление" больше. Я в начале своей переводческой работы его просто тупо копировала. Тем более, мне казалось, что оно правильнее отражает смысл. 

Про "просвещение" я вообще молчу. Оно попахивает интеллектуальными знаниями, по крайней мере, так мне кажется. Посему его никто и не употребляет в контексте буддовости....

----------


## Нико

Извините меня, досточтимый  @*Ондрий*! Вы так вымотались вчера, а я не способствовала распространению Дхармы в её истинном виде.

----------

Фил (24.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ваши рассказы про историю не имеют особой ценности, все уже о них забыли)


Нико, пожалуйста, не высказывайся за "всех". Как-то это не шибко прилично.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Дубинин (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Нет, это упрощение. Есть восемь мирских дхарм, они же описаны. 
> Приятное - неприятное, приобретенеие - потеря, *хвала и хула, слава и позор.*


Вот кстати. Никогда не мог понять, в чем принципиальная разница между "хвалой" и "славой", а также между "хулой" и "позором".
Кому-нибудь встречались объяснения?
Или, может статься, кто-то знает первоначальные термины, которые использовались?

----------


## Максим&

> Про "просвещение" я вообще молчу. Оно попахивает интеллектуальными знаниями, по крайней мере, так мне кажется. Посему его никто и не употребляет в контексте буддовости....


Это безбожные Дидро и Руссо испоганили этот термин, переиначив его на свой западный манер. До 18 в., а в православных службах и поныне "просвещение" связывалось со светом обретаемым человеком во время крещения. Праздник Крещения ранее называли ещё днём Просвещения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Про "просвещение" я вообще молчу. Оно попахивает интеллектуальными знаниями, по крайней мере, так мне кажется. Посему его никто и не употребляет в контексте буддовости....


Английское ‘enlightenment’ точно так же попахивает знаниями, и означает именно «просвещение». И тем не менее, англоговорящие переводчики ничуть не боятся его использовать. Почему же?

----------


## Аше

Тони Дафф - Перевод и значение слова "buddha":
http://guhyavajra.livejournal.com/2305.html

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот кстати. Никогда не мог понять, в чем принципиальная разница между "хвалой" и "славой", а также между "хулой" и "позором".
> Кому-нибудь встречались объяснения?
> Или, может статься, кто-то знает первоначальные термины, которые использовались?


Первоначальные термины: хвала —praśamsa, слава —yakśas. Логично предположить, что первое означает, когда о тебе говорят хорошее, а второе — когда о тебе говорят многие. Но по словарям получается, что значат они приблизительно одно и то же.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), ullu (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тони Дафф - Перевод и значение слова "buddha":
> http://guhyavajra.livejournal.com/2305.html


О, даже от санскритского _bodhi_, оказывается, попахивает именно знанием!

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Legba (24.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Первоначальные термины: хвала —praśamsa, слава —yakśas. Логично предположить, что первое означает, когда о тебе говорят хорошее, а второе — когда о тебе говорят многие. Но по словарям получается, что значат они приблизительно одно и то же.


Вот в том то и дело, что разница, кажется, только в масштабе:
плохо/хорошо говорят некоторые - или многие. Причем, в контексте мирских дхарм, отличия минимальные -
неискуссные действия, применяемые для достижения хвалы и славы - не особенно различаются.))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> О, даже от санскритского _bodhi_, оказывается, попахивает именно знанием!


На самом деле, наиболее точно, имхо, перевели это тибетские переводчики. Именно _по смыслу_ перевели. Но их вариант оказался бы слишком длинным по-русски, у нас не такой лаконичный язык. Вот и приходится стараться иногда тоже переводить по смыслу. Не всегда буквально получается.
Кроме того, и у русских переводчиков есть собственные пристрастия и предпочтения... Полного единообразия пока нет, хотя "процесс идёт". Например, отредактированная версия Ламрима стала более вменяемой, чем первая, т.к. они сверялись с английским коллективным переводом...

----------


## Фридегар

> Ничего я не путаю. Вы просто не точны, радость ни при чем, удовлетворенность причем. Это разные вещи. Не нужно ставить радость в кавычки, лучше использовать то слово, которое нужно использовать, без кавычек.
> 
> Хорошо, ваши взгляды на это примитивны. Раз вам это слово больше нравится.


Единственно в чем я "виноват" в данном случае, это в том, что вам изначально не понравилось то, что я написал  :Smilie: 
Хотя, это не мои личные выдумки. Но даже в этом конкретном случае можно увидеть правоту того, что я написал:
вам не понравилось это изначально, потому размышлять дальше смысла не было. Так и во всем остальном. Сначала, при встрече двух людей происходит мгновенная симпатия или антипатия и только потом рассудок подыскивает форму чтобы оформить то или другое изначальное чувство.

----------


## Ондрий

Тони Дафф конечно молодец, но среди переводчиков есть такой косяк как создание своих "школ и традиций перевода". Это видно даже у нас - Андросов, Терентьев, Кожевникова, Крапивина используют зачастую совершенно разные термины часто просто изобретая их по своим собственным мотивам (иногда вылезают такие словесные кадаврики, что хочется или плакать или ржать) - и главное у _каждого_ из них найдется _свое_ обоснование, разумеется, строго научное. Переводчики на англ. зачастую за редкими исключениями не могут избавиться от своего христианского и западно-философского бекграунда, потому тоже не лишены проблем. Разночтения между переводами - это нормально. Возьмите в руки того же Гюнтера и ужаснитесь приключениями заблудившихся смыслов.

Вся проблема заключается в другом - переводчик использует то или иное значение из списка значений слова сверяясь с другими текстами и традициями. Но это не всегда передает суть т.к. слово содержит не только значение но и коннотации. А вот они как правило опускаются. Тот же bodhi имеет как минимум 2 значения - пробуждение и знание. Buddha - и пробужденный и знающий (рассуждения о каком-то "свете" вообще оставим на совести христианского менталитета). И разрывание их на два смысла, опуская _коннотации_ которые имеют смысл только для нативных читателей часто приводит к потере смысловых нагрузок. 

Например, известное слово - bhaga. Переводят часто как благо-** в устоявшемся буддийском контексте (оно и звучит близко даже к русс, разумеется восходя к праиндоевропейскому)
Однако у него еще куча значений  - доля, со смыслом именно "счастье, имущество" (имеется ввиду изначально доля богам от жертв и/или доля от первой амриты в том числе) . А в русском какие коннотации у слова "доля"? Нечто очень грустное.
Оно же - судьба. Но у них это имеет совсем другой ассоциативный ряд из предыдущего предложения - примерно "доля счастья". А у нас какие идеи в головах от слова "судьба"? Тоже что-то не очень. Судьба такая...
Еще оно же - женский половой орган в тантре, не случайно выбрано именно "благое" значение слова.

и так во всем... Настоящими академическими трудами почитаю именно _лингвистов-индоевропеистов_ как представителей формальной науки, а не сотрудников кафедр тибетологии которые конечно молодцы, но при этом еще зачастую и практикующие (что и дает такие _тенденциозности_ в "научных" работах как у Берзина, при всем к нему и прочим уважении)

в конце концов выбор перевода - всегда дело вкуса, если ты _понимаешь_ тематику. либо веры, если нет.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Дубинин (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Buddha - и пробужденный и знающий


Пробудившийся. "Пробудившийся" гораздо лучше, чем "пробудженный".

----------

Ондрий (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

это уже скорее вопрос тонкостей русского, но извольте.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На самом деле, наиболее точно, имхо, перевели это тибетские переводчики. Именно _по смыслу_ перевели.


Тибетцы хорошо перевели, спору нет. Но перевод с перевода всегда хуже, чем перевод с оригинала. И в данном случае я даже не представляю, как бы это звучало по-русски… _чисто-обширный_?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Между тем, слово enlightened, как верно говорит Тони Дафф, действительно очень точно соответствует значению санскритского слова. Если бы по-русски перевели по смыслу ‘просвещение’ —было бы ничуть не хуже, точно так же охватывается метафора «знание-свет». 

А как перевели «просветление», ассоциативная связь со знанием ушла, зато пришла связь со ясным умом и радостью. Впрочем, после того как ullu написала, я стал думать, что не такая уж это и плохая ассоциация. Писали бы ещё вместо «Будда достиг просветления» —«Будда просветлел». Тогда б вообще по-русски было. И кстати, по-тибетски སངས་རྒྱས་པ་ это ведь и глагол тоже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> это уже скорее вопрос тонкостей русского, но извольте.


Нет. Вопрос грамматики древнего индоарийского (средний залог). К тому же "пробудившийся" лучше по смыслу, т.е. пробудился сам, а не кто-то там разбудил (кем-то чем-то разбуженный, пробужденный).

----------


## Ондрий

и да, я исключаю из списка "переводчиков" тех, кто переводит такие тексты с англ. это скорее ремесленники вынужденные делать так в отсутствие множества  переводов с оригинальных языков, когда это нужно "сделать по-быстрому".

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> и да, я исключаю из списка "переводчиков" тех, кто переводит такие тексты с англ. это скорее ремесленники вынужденные делать так в отсутствие множества  переводов с оригинальных языков, когда это нужно "сделать по-быстрому".


Для меня текст на английском - уже переведен. При том, что я необразованный человек. Кому нужны переводы переводов мне совершенно непонятно.

----------


## Нико

> и да, я исключаю из списка "переводчиков" тех, кто переводит такие тексты с англ. это скорее ремесленники вынужденные делать так в отсутствие множества  переводов с оригинальных языков, когда это нужно "сделать по-быстрому".


А если лама даёт учение на английском, его тоже надо исключить из списка лам? И если учения этого ламы хотят читать на русском, то те, кто их переводит, не переводчики уже?

----------


## Ондрий

да я в общем-то тоже неуч и тем более не лингвист, так погулять вышел и рядом с умными людьми немного пешком постоял

----------


## Legba

> А если лама даёт учение на английском, его тоже надо исключить из списка лам? И если учения этого ламы хотят читать на русском, то те, кто их переводит, не переводчики уже?


Эммм. Не в обиду, конечно. Но абсолютно все Ламы, встречавшиеся мне, говорят на *крайне* незатейливом английском.
Может мне просто не везло, не знаю)) Их ни в коем случае не стоит ни откуда исключать - говорить на языке аудитории исключительно похвальное дело. И те, кто переводят - переводчики. Но, как бы это сказать... не лоцзавы)))

----------

Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> А если лама даёт учение на английском, его тоже надо исключить из списка лам? И если учения этого ламы хотят читать на русском, то те, кто их переводит, не переводчики уже?


если приходится *переводить* на русский ламу с любого языка - то это просто большая беда и плохая карма русскоговорящих буддистов. Стопицот раз обсуждалось, что живущие и даже имеющие гражданство РФ ламы за 20 лет могли бы и выучить язык. Но им это не нужно.

кроме того, абсолютно уверен (на печальном многолетнем личном опыте) в том, что "лекционные" темы излагающиеся особенно проездным ламой - вообще не имеют никакой ценности с т.з. качества. Благословение всякое при ванге - Ок, "лекции" - брррр. Оно и понятно, что можно рассказать *качественно* через иногда даже двойной перевод тиб-англ-русс (совсем запредельщина) за в лучшем случае неделю? Да ничего, так по верхушкам пробежаться о чашке-ложке да послушать изрядно набившими за 15 лет оскомину пустопорожние лекции "за бодхичитту" которые почти никогда не двигаются дальше за редкими исключениями.

Серьезных фундаментальных трудов с тиб и санскрита на русс переводится крайне мало. Есть, но мало.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

В слове "пробуждение" уже заложено недвусмысленное понимание философии буддизма.
  Слово "просветление" можно интерпретировать как угодно. Его можно подстроить легко под любую философию и достижение, поэтому оно наиболее предпочтительно в религиозных массах. За него будут держаться, т.к. им можно всегда прикрыться.
  В конечном этапе постепенно начинает происходить деградация учения, вот почему лучше придерживаться слова "пробуждение". С ним труднее деградировать. :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Эммм. Не в обиду, конечно. Но абсолютно все Ламы, встречавшиеся мне, говорят на *крайне* незатейливом английском.
> Может мне просто не везло, не знаю)) Их ни в коем случае не стоит ни откуда исключать - говорить на языке аудитории исключительно похвальное дело. И те, кто переводят - переводчики. Но, как бы это сказать... не лоцзавы)))


Да на лоцав никто и не претендует) 

Кстати, лама Сопа Ринпоче, которого ждём сейчас, говорит не на незатейливом английском. И не только он... Согьял Ринпоче, например, с высшим западным образованием. У него прекрасный английский язык!

----------


## Vladiimir

Я бы при переводе не стал отказываться от этимологически родственного слова. Да, есть некоторые недостатки такого перевода, но на мой взгляд, они не перевешивают преимуществ. Я бы выбрал "пробудившийся" и "пробуждение".

----------

Паня (25.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В слове "пробуждение" уже заложено недвусмысленное понимание философии буддизма.


Да ладно! Слово «пробуждение» тоже можно интерпретировать как угодно.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да ладно! Слово «пробуждение» тоже можно интерпретировать как угодно.


Ну, конечно потребует некоторого уточнения.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я бы при переводе не стал отказываться от этимологически родственного слова. Да, есть некоторые недостатки такого перевода, но на мой взгляд, они не перевешивают преимуществ.


Кстати, тогда джняну нужно переводить как «знание», а праджню — как «празнание»  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Да ладно! Слово «пробуждение» тоже можно интерпретировать как угодно.


  Тоже можно, согласен, но сложнее. Оно менее удобно, для вольной интерпретации.

----------

Vladiimir (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да на лоцав никто и не претендует) 
> 
> Кстати, лама Сопа Ринпоче, которого ждём сейчас, говорит не на незатейливом английском. И не только он... Согьял Ринпоче, например, с высшим западным образованием. У него прекрасный английский язык!


И ННР, я слышала по трансляции его учения. Ему хватает английского, чтобы донести суть дзогчен).

----------


## Ондрий

> Писали бы ещё вместо «Будда достиг просветления» —«Будда просветлел». Тогда б вообще по-русски было.


может и по-руски, но я бы добавлял тут - "будда просветлел и стал совсем прозрачным", чего уж останавливаться на пол-пути.

вот и получается, что вроде бы слова переводятся честно и правильно из списка значений, даже по-одиночке иной раз и верно, но суммарно с каждым словом это все копится как снежный ком и на выходе получаем вроде бы честный перевод, но совершенно чудовищный по смыслам и ассоциациям. 

Вопрос-то это не такой простой, а очень даже и важейший - *чем же на самом деле* ассоциативно являлось то или иное положение для нативных последователей? Отсюда вытекает масса пониманий или не-пониманий целей путей в разных традициях, их генезис, взаимо-проникновения и проч и проч.- т.е. всю историческую и смысловую _подоплеку_ темы. 

Поэтому я много раз писал и пишу снова - те кто _хочет что-то изучать чуть шире_ чем лекции разъездных лам про чашку-ложку-бодхичитту - нужно немного заглядывать и в другую лит-ру. Иначе просто непонятно будет о чем идет речь. А там уж как получится - вы хотя бы сделаете попытку.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кстати, тогда джняну нужно переводить как «знание», а праджню — как «празнание»


 :Smilie:  Я имел в виду именно слова bodhi, buddha. Это не относится ко всем словам. Не везде я бы этимологически родственные слова подбирал. Там где нормы русского языка позволяют и смысл в достаточной степени сохраняется.

----------


## Legba

> Серьезных фундаментальных трудов с тиб и санскрита на русс переводится крайне мало. Есть, но мало.


И вот это меня, кстати, довольно сильно удивляет.
Казалось бы, приоритеты расставляются просто:
1. Коренные тексты
2. Классические тибетские комментарии
3. Комментарии современных Учителей.
На практике, ситуация перевернута. И вот почему так - понять я не в состоянии.

К примеру - из коренных текстов Дзогпа Ченпо переведен... один. 
Из комментариев Лонченпы - где-то четыре книжки...
Зато вот современных Учителей - 2-3 полки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

Значение корня -budh "пробуждаться" древнее. Можно убедиться по употреблению в Ригведе, например:




> suṣupvāṃsa ṛbhavastadapṛchatāghohya ka idaṃ no abūbudhat |
> śvānaṃ basto bodhayitāramabravīt samvatsara idamadyā vyakhyata ||
> 
> 'Выспавшись, вы спросили, о Рибху: «Агохья, кто нас тут разбудил?». 
> Козел сказал, что разбудила собака ( = козел сказал собаку разбудителя)’;
> 
> (перевод Т.Я Елезаренковой)




Участнику форума *Bahupada* удалось найти примеры такого употребления (связанные именно с понятиям "просыпания ото сна") и в более позднем языке палийских текстов:




> Строфы из палийского канона, где упомянуто пробуждение как просыпание от сна:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Итивуттака, Джагария сутта
> 
> Jāgarantā suṇāthetaṃ, ye suttā te pabujjhatha;
> ...





> Пример разъяснения "bujjhati" со значением "просыпаться".
> Комментарий на Дхаммасангани (Dhammasaṅgaṇi), первую книгу Абхидхаммы в связи с разъяснением слагаемых пробуждения (bojjhaṅga):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Bujjhatīti *kilesasantānaniddāya uṭṭhahati*, cattāri vā ariyasaccāni paṭivijjhati, nibbānameva vā sacchikaroti.
> 			
> ...


Подробнее см. обсуждение здесь: 
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=737.0;all

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Лося (24.06.2015), Ондрий (24.06.2015), Юй Кан (24.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Единственно в чем я "виноват" в данном случае, это в том, что вам изначально не понравилось то, что я написал 
> Хотя, это не мои личные выдумки. Но даже в этом конкретном случае можно увидеть правоту того, что я написал:
> вам не понравилось это изначально, потому размышлять дальше смысла не было. Так и во всем остальном. Сначала, при встрече двух людей происходит мгновенная симпатия или антипатия и только потом рассудок подыскивает форму чтобы оформить то или другое изначальное чувство.


Ну, ф не знаю, Фридегар, мне изначально понравилось то, что вы написали. Не знаю от чего вы так подумали. Бывает так думают, если сами не уверены в том, что написали хорошее, хотя и написали хорошее, но ожидают, что будут критиковать. Может от этого вы так думаете, а может не от этого, не знаю.  А мне понравилось, если что.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Доморощеныый санскритолог, Господин Задорнов, идиот ...
> 
> вернусь последний раз к теме, исключительно только чтобы придушить идиотизм в зародыше, хоть и не верю в пользу сего.


Из своего маленького опыта общения в интернете, я получил большой опыт, касательно того, что в других мы видим собственные недостатки.

За это Вам огромное спасибо!  

Ради Вашей же пользы, желаю Вам, как можно меньше вводить других в заблуждение, руководствуясь Вашей доморощенной запутанностью.

----------

Максим& (24.06.2015), Фил (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> И вот это меня, кстати, довольно сильно удивляет.
> Казалось бы, приоритеты расставляются просто:
> 1. Коренные тексты
> 2. Классические тибетские комментарии
> 3. Комментарии современных Учителей.
> На практике, ситуация перевернута. И вот почему так - понять я не в состоянии.
> 
> К примеру - из коренных текстов Дзогпа Ченпо переведен... один. 
> Из комментариев Лонченпы - где-то четыре книжки...
> Зато вот современных Учителей - 2-3 полки.


Сложно ответить однозначно. Вижу ситуевину так:

- большинство буддистов-переводчиков находятся вне академического контекста. Фактически - самоучки. Что от них требовать, они и так на пределе своих возможностей. Но и за это им спасибо, иначе бы вообще читали только расшифровки лекций.

- чаще всего (и проще всего) генерируются тексты-книги на основе расшифрованных лекций "своих" лам. Это и ученикам хочется и переводчикам сие есть нескончаемый способ хоть какого-то _поддержания_ штанов (довольно скромный надо сказать - на макароны с сосиками да аренду жилья)

- академичская же среда довольно специфична, особенно советско-российская. Тут много причин. И разгон старой царской школы изучения восточных тем и своеобразие академической жизни - нужно чаще выпускать брошюрки-"публикации" на кафедрах для нарабатывания этого личного списка академических "публикаци". Серьезную монографию писать и трудно и долго. Академисты чаще всего (особенно наши) ограничиваются какой-то одной темой делая ее своим научным кредо. Тот же Андросов - занят в основном Нагарджуной. Создал большой труд и.. все. Дальше его уже эксплуатирует. В конце концов они не заинтересованные в распространении буддизма лоцзавы, а кушать надо всем и каждый день.

- про дзогпа-ченпо и его коренные тексты это да, я бы сказал - совсем трагедия т.к. их нет даже на англ. Очень неприятный но риторический вопрос, на который не нужно сразу кидаться гневно отвечать))) - к группе ДО: а чем они там занимаются все эти десятилетия и тем более - зачем. Нет ответа. Правильный ответ я бы за них озвучил - "а мы и не обязаны обеспечивать интерес всяким фрикам"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Друзья, есть два синонимичных, в будд. контексте, слова/термина: "пробуждённый" и "просветлённый". Оба они, при этом, метафоричны...
И есть же, наконец, контекст, не позволяющий правильному : ) переводчику путаться с переводом бодхи
И о чём тут спорить, если так -- просто есть в русско-буддийском языке? : )

А в санскр. есть ещё и _ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи_. : )

Ну, а у тибетцев, как водится, всё и тут настолько точнее, что любой/любая мара ногу сломит... : ))

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И вот это меня, кстати, довольно сильно удивляет.
> Казалось бы, приоритеты расставляются просто:
> 1. Коренные тексты
> 2. Классические тибетские комментарии
> 3. Комментарии современных Учителей.
> На практике, ситуация перевернута. И вот почему так - понять я не в состоянии.
> 
> К примеру - из коренных текстов Дзогпа Ченпо переведен... один. 
> Из комментариев Лонченпы - где-то четыре книжки...
> Зато вот современных Учителей - 2-3 полки.


А зачем удивляться? Переводчики, как правило, работают по заказам, ориентированным на массовый рынок. И в этом плане, как справедливо отметил г-н Ондрий, они "ремесленники". Хос тоже это так же и называет). 

А начнёшь пытаться "пробить" действительно стоящую книгу в каком-нить, издательстве, не соглашаются. Они ведь хотят прибыли, не чего иного).

----------


## ullu

> Вот в том то и дело, что разница, кажется, только в масштабе:
> плохо/хорошо говорят некоторые - или многие. Причем, в контексте мирских дхарм, отличия минимальные -
> неискуссные действия, применяемые для достижения хвалы и славы - не особенно различаются.))


Ну если пытаться это в себе отловить, то там не минимальные получаются. Можно же прославиться тем, что все будут ругать тебя, а известность то все равно есть и душу, так сказать греет.
А можно хотеть похвалы , но славы не хотеть. Чтобы не увильнуть ни туда, ни сюда, наверное сказано и про и про это.
Потому что приобретение и приятное тоже не особо же далеко стоят друг от друга.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Стопицот раз обсуждалось, что живущие и даже имеющие гражданство РФ ламы за 20 лет могли бы и выучить язык. Но им это не нужно.


Вот тут совершенно согласна. То ли русский для них слишком сложный язык, то ли лень просто). 

Кстати, на Западе ситуация другая. ФПМТ существует с конца 60-х-начала 70х, и уже тогда и лама Еше, и лама Сопа начали давать учения на англ. языке. Лама Еше, правда, заимствовал много жаргонизмов, т.к. его первыми учениками были хиппари, но его учения впечатляют лично меня и по сей день.

То же самое -- Чогьям Трунгпа, который был настоящим интеллектуалом, кто бы про него что ни говорил. 

Почему так бедно обстоит ситуация с фундаментальными трудами у ДО, не знаю, но догадываюсь. Наверное, им достаточно слушать интернет-трансляции).

Хос сейчас переводил (или уже перевёл) очередного Лонгченпу. Не в курсе, кто ему заказывал....

А почему "чашки-ложки", про которые "мы сто раз уже слышали, неинтересно", так есть люди, которым это надо и достаточно для практики. Есть в мире люди пока что, которые не только читают книжки, но и практикуют, бедные).

----------


## Ондрий

Позволю себе продолжить тему про bodhi. Мне кажется это важный гештальт)))

Разночтения в интерпретации очевидны при отрыве от исторического контекста общей древнеиндийской мысли. И действительно, первые упоминания о некоем Едином, о генезисе, о сотерилогогии стали появляться в Х-й мандале Ригведы. Хираньягарбха как _источник_ реальности. Да, да, все уши в том числе и 3го поворота лезут именно оттуда. Сперва Брахма, а потом уже позже и Шива с Вишну именно что спят! И _видимая_ феноменальная реальность - это *сон* Брахмы(/Шивы/Вишну). Сон Брахмы - майя, иллюзия. Реальность Брахма постигает когда _пробуждается_ от своего сна. Тогда он _пробужден_ и _видит-познает-знает_ реальность-как-она-есть. Это _космогонический_ аспект, который красной нитью прослеживается у всех религиозных систем в древней Индии. Разумеется, именно поэтому bodhi имеет эти два значения. А отделять их - неправомерно, если учитывать данный контекст, который регулярно, увы, опускается. 

Какой еще там свет и просвещение?!)) Это вам надо к коллегам-христианам, а скорее даже к господам с наугольником и циркулем и их "духовным родителям" с их *светом* знаний, сефиротами, _тиккуном_, ха-келимом и цим-цумом))). Естественно, все эти понятийные штампы у западных деятелей глубоко впечатаны на уровне *их языка* и *традиций*, вот мы и имеем "просветление" и не только. Смотрите как не просто оказалось с самым "простым" и знакомым словом, а сколько там еще?

Все древние традиции индусов так или иначе вращались вокруг этого космогонического архетипа и занимались его интерпретаций каждый по-своему. В том числе  и настика использует эти элементы, а шраман Гаутама даже в большей степени чем джайны развивает эти идеи практически в русле классического пути личного спасения. Однако не удовлетворишись обучением у Арады Каламы и Удраки Рамапутры - вывел свое более новаторское. Не было бы Ашоки, шраманская традиция Сиддхартхи не стала бы шире, нежели современные джайны.

сие мнение, разумеется из *личного* понимания и не претендует на абсолютную истину.

----------

Дубинин (24.06.2015), Лося (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Очень неприятный но риторический вопрос, на который не нужно сразу кидаться гневно отвечать))) - к группе ДО: а чем они там занимаются все эти десятилетия и тем более - зачем.


Сейчас, кстати, тантру «Дра Талгьюр» переводят.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Ондрий (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> А почему "чашки-ложки", про которые "мы сто раз уже слышали, неинтересно", так есть люди, которым это надо и достаточно для практики. Есть в мире люди пока что, которые не только читают книжки, но и практикуют, бедные).


я и говорю (выше) - совершенно рыночная ситуация когда целевая группа (большинство) испытывает некую потребность - ее и удовлетворяют в *первую* очередь. На остальное важное не хватает ни времени ни навыков.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для меня текст на английском - уже переведен. При том, что я необразованный человек. Кому нужны двойные переводы мне совершенно непонятно.


Согласен, что любой пали/санскр. текст, переведённый на англ. (тиб., кит., русск.) -- уже переведён. : )
И читателю приходится только разбираться: насколько точно/правильно/внятно выполнен перевод. При этом, абсолютно безупречных переводов, в общем случае, не бывает... Оттого со временем, случается, возникают новые версии уже изданного/опубликованного перевода того же автора.

Но когда начинаешь вникать в англ. (а то и русск.) версию, бывает (у мну -- нередко %), что местами -- напрочь непонятно. И тогда приходится искать варианты англоязычного же перевода, а то и сверять с оригиналом.

И, конечно же, банальное: перевод (любой! : ) нужен для того, чтобы понять... А перевод с перевода -- вариант более рисковый, чем с языка оригинала.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> А начнёшь пытаться "пробить" действительно стоящую книгу в каком-нить, издательстве, не соглашаются. Они ведь хотят прибыли, не чего иного).


А кто-нибудь пробовал краудфандинг? Нет вот реально - пробовали? Хотите такой-то фундаментальный труд, это стоит столько-то. И сидим ждем, по мере поступлений ср-в переводить частями и в полный паблик без всяких издательств. И с гре**ными издательскими копирайтами вопрос не поднимется если переводить сразу с тиб. или санскритских оригиналов.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Согласен, что любой пали/санскр. текст, переведённый на англ. (тиб., кит., русск.) -- уже переведён. : )
> И читателю приходится только разбираться: насколько точно/правильно/внятно выполнен перевод. При этом, абсолютно безупречных переводов, в общем случае, не бывает... Оттого со временем, случается, возникают новые версии уже изданного/опубликованного перевода того же автора.
> 
> Но когда начинаешь вникать в англ. (а то и русск.) версию, бывает (у мну -- нередко %), что местами -- напрочь непонятно. И тогда приходится искать варианты англоязычного же перевода, а то и сверять с оригиналом.
> 
> И, конечно же, банальное: перевод (любой! : ) нужен для того, чтобы понять... А перевод с перевода -- вариант более рисковый, чем с языка оригинала.


Я не имел в виду, что если текст переведен один раз, то второй (третий, десятый, сотый) раз его не надо переводить. Я поставил под сомнение ценность перевода с перевода.

----------

Юй Кан (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А кто-нибудь пробовал краудфандинг? Нет вот реально - пробовали? Хотите такой-то фундаментальный труд, это стоит столько-то. И сидим ждем, по мере поступлений ср-в переводить частями и в полный паблик без всяких издательств. И с гре**ными издательскими копирайтами вопрос не поднимется если переводить сразу с тиб. или санскритских оригиналов.


Лично я пока не пробовала, хотя мне предлагали. Знаю, что Карма Палджор (Олег Филиппов) этим занимается. 

Но в итоге прихожу к выводу: лучше быть не буддийским переводчиком, а переводчиком Гарри Поттера. Меньше потерь и неблагой кармы).

----------


## Ондрий

> Лично я пока не пробовала, хотя мне предлагали.


А вы попробуйте. Тем более, что ничего не потеряете, даже времени, если денег не набирается т.к. работа по факту предоплаты.
А не выйдет - тогда и за Гарри Поттера уже можно браться. А лучше - женские романы. Их много и группа потенциальных покупателей более многочисленна))

----------


## Legba

> А лучше - женские романы. Их много и группа потенциальных покупателей более многочисленна))


Для правоверного буддиста с литературным даром - правильнее всего написать буддийский женский роман.
Все зайцы будут убиты...
"Она не могла оторвать взгляд от его мощных, но в тоже время таких нежных рук, перелистывающих Ламрим Ченмо" - что то в этом роде.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Vladiimir (24.06.2015), Денис Евгеньев (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Ондрий (24.06.2015), Паня (25.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А не выйдет - тогда и за Гарри Поттера уже можно браться. А лучше - женские романы. Их много и группа потенциальных покупателей более многочисленна))


Как ни смешно, я перевела пару любовных женских романов в начале 90-х). И даже документальную книгу про одного известного шпиёна. И про феншуй тоже была достаточно большая книга. Тираж уже, конечно, весь исчерпан.

Но теперь мне говорят, что буддийских переводчиков и тем более редакторов крайне мало, недостаточно... Что делать, подскажите?)

----------

Ондрий (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Для правоверного буддиста с литературным даром - правильнее всего написать буддийский женский роман.
> Все зайцы будут убиты...
> "Она не могла оторвать взгляд от его мощных, но в тоже время таких нежных рук, перелистывающих Ламрим Ченмо" - что то в этом роде.


Спасибо за идею! Это будет бестселлер, но придётся пожертвовать своей приватностью).

----------


## Ондрий

немного оффтопика про академизьм.

Тут надо понимать всю специфику данного богоугодного поприща. Смотрите, каждый год по всему миру выпускается довольно многочисленная толпа студентов-гуманитариев: философов, культурологов, лингвистов и т.д. Некоторые решают остаться в науке. Вот чем заниматься всей этой толпе? 

_и нет зубным врачам пути, 
потому что слишком много просятся,
а где на всех зубов найти?
значит - безработица (С)
_
Вот чтобы этой безработицы не было, молодые и не очень гуманитарные ученые занимаются примерно следующим - берется какой-то корень/суффикс/падеж и начинается высасывание научного труда. Некоторые эту тему оставляют свои "коньком" как специализацию и не выходят за ее рамки всю жизнь. Или некое понятие из философии, истории, культурологии (Архетипическое понимание цвета и фасона трусов у ранних преторианцов позднего периода правления Нерона и его связь с персидскими караванными путями как причина отделения Восточной Византии от римской империи. Автореферат к диссертации.) и начинается игра в переосмысление и пере-обозначение терминологии. Все это крайне занимательно, научные публикации - публикуются, семинары - семинарятся, кокос - растет, студентки - симпатичны и полная благодать. Дело конечно достойное и нужное, а кто-то может накопать и совсем интересное, но в массе это все происходит именно вот так. За крупные работы берутся очень не многие - такие титаны как Алекс Вейман, Сандерсон, Дас Гупта и же с ними. 

Остальные довольствуются скромным самотрудоустройством в академических кругах и поиском "научной новизны" в темах своих небольших статей для научных сборников да написанием пары проходных монографий ни-о-чем микротиражем в 300 экз за свой счет или если повезет грант выбить, старанием занять более высокие должности, чтением лекций, дружным буханием после очередной защиты коллеги и т.д.. Се ля ви.

----------


## Ондрий

вот кстати, чтобы заценить тему, есть такой полу-комедийный фильм "гуманитарные науки" http://www.ivi.ru/watch/127410

----------


## Лося

> Позволю себе продолжить тему про bodhi. Мне кажется это важный гештальт)))
> ....


  Резюмириую.
  Духовный кругозор надо расширять. Тогда термины будут истинно понятны.
Можно будет слона целиком увидеть. Иначе будет отрывочное, ограниченное понимание своего учения.

Как грицца, нужно уметь выходить за границы своей системы(мировоззрения), чтобы увидеть её целиком. Это аксиома.

----------


## Нико

> немного оффтопика про академизьм.
> 
> Тут надо понимать всю специфику данного богоугодного поприща. Смотрите, каждый год по всему миру выпускается довольно многочисленная толпа студентов-гуманитариев: философов, культурологов, лингвистов и т.д. Некоторые решают остаться в науке. Вот чем заниматься всей этой толпе? 
> 
> _и нет зубным врачам пути, 
> потому что слишком много просятся,
> а где на всех зубов найти?
> значит - безработица (С)
> _
> ...


Некоторые, перестав быть буддистами, сразу переходят на академизм и науку, но при этом в рамках почти что того же буддизма. Как будто это помогает... Не поможет это, имхо! (Не удержалась).

А насчёт толп выпускников-гуманитариев, они идут заниматься другой работой в основном. Оставшихся "в тематике" действительно мало.

----------


## Нико

> Резюмириую.
>   Духовный кругозор надо расширять. Тогда термины будут истинно понятны.
> Можно будет слона целиком увидеть. Иначе будет отрывочное, ограниченное понимание своего учения.
> 
> Как грицца, нужно уметь выходить за границы своей системы(мировоззрения), чтобы увидеть её целиком. Это аксиома.


Нет, не попали в точку Вы. Надо расширять не духовный, а лингвистический кругозор, плюс заниматься правильным осмыслением Дхармы. Тогда и будет результат, не отрывочный. 

Но таких мало.

Как сказал один известный мне переводчик: "Лучше бы я вместо этого стал профессиональным убийцей или киноактёром". (с)

----------


## Лося

> Нет, не попали в точку Вы. Надо расширять не духовный, а лингвистический кругозор, плюс заниматься правильным осмыслением Дхармы. Тогда и будет результат, не отрывочный. 
> Но таких мало.
> Как сказал один известный мне переводчик: "Лучше бы я вместо этого стал профессиональным убийцей или киноактёром". (с)


  Вы главную мысль не уловили, что Ондрия, что мою.
  Чтобы увидеть(понять) систему целиком, необходимо выйти за её пределы. Т.е. расширить свой кругозор.

----------


## Нико

> Вы главную мысль не уловили, что Ондрия, что мою.
>   Чтобы увидеть(понять) систему целиком, необходимо выйти за её пределы. Т.е. расширить свой кругозор.


Ну конечно, куда мне такое уловить, с моей неспособностью "выйти за пределы системы"?) Тут, понимаешь, работать надо, делать что-то быстро и некачественно, т.е. "ремесленником" быть. Вы уже вышли за пределы? Можете изложить что-то связно?

----------


## Ондрий

чтобы выйти за какие-то пределы, надо сперва туда хотя бы войти. хе хе))

индусы ни за какие пределы не выходили, они всем этим жили внутри,  вы как обычно пропустили всю суть чего я писал выше про источники и архетипы.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Дубинин (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> чтобы выйти за какие-то пределы, надо сперва туда хотя бы войти. хе хе))
> 
> индусы ни за какие пределы не выходили, они всем этим жили внутри,  вы как обычно пропустили всю суть чего я писал выше про источники и архетипы.


Оценили. Мысль и исследование крутое (о контексте слова- пробуждение- во времена Будды), тут и на буддизм можно свежо взглянуть, и в других пониманиях современных усомниться))

----------


## Лося

> чтобы выйти за какие-то пределы, надо сперва туда хотя бы войти. хе хе))
> 
> индусы ни за какие пределы не выходили, они всем этим жили внутри,  вы как обычно пропустили всю суть чего я писал выше про источники и архетипы.


  Где я говорил про индусов? 
  Я про них ничего не говорил, вы что то напутали. :Smilie: 

Про расширение кругозора говорил. Про взгляд со стороны говорил. 
У меня все записано. хихи.

----------


## Ондрий

я не вам писал.

 @*Дубинин* - _любая_ точка зрения может и должна быть оспорена. в этом и смысл. главное - что каждый с собой унесет в последнее путешествие.

----------

Дубинин (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Оценили. Мысль и исследование крутое (о контексте слова- пробуждение- во времена Будды), тут и на буддизм можно свежо взглянуть, и в других пониманиях современных усомниться))


А чем тебе это поможет-то? Ну заменим "просветление" на "пробуждение", от этого чего-нить изменится? Никакой свежести не прибавится от нового взгляда на буддизм из-за этого одного слова. Веры в сансару-нирвану у пиитов не прибавится :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------

Максим& (24.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ну конечно, куда мне такое уловить, с моей неспособностью "выйти за пределы системы"?) Тут, понимаешь, работать надо, делать что-то быстро и некачественно, т.е. "ремесленником" быть. Вы уже вышли за пределы? Можете изложить что-то связно?


  Знание языка не поможет, если нет "ключа" понимания тематики. 
Нужно взглянуть с других позиций, на похожие вещи.

_Брахма спит и бодрствует. Когда Он спит, Его сон - это сотворение космоса. 
/Уолтер Эванс-Вентц - Тибетская йога и тайные учения. ... /_

Есть также другие учение про аналогии Бодхичитты.
_XVI.25. "Поскольку Его Величество Абсолютный Разум всегда сияет как высшая Сущность, поэтому он знает всё и вся. По сути, ты – это Он.
XIX.51-61. "Его запредельное Величество, абсолютное Сознание, будучи законченным и самодостаточным, первоначально проецирует всю вселенную в Своём существе, подобно отражениям в зеркале. 
/ТРИПУРА РАХАСЬЯ /_
  Ну и масса других похожих тем.
Когда эти системы изучаешь и вникаешь, то смысл некоторых метафор и слов становится понятным. И уже рассматриваешь в нужном ключе.
Опыты людей нашей необъятной Земли похожи, потому что все люди. Эти опыты они переводят в письменную плоскость, описывая её философски.
Вот за это и надо хвататься. Если же впадать в фанатизм, то закроешься от мира стеной собственной ограниченности.

Перевод это дело второе. В начале нужно получить "ключ" понимания. Тогда перевод по смыслу будет намного точнее, чем по букве.

----------


## Legba

> Когда эти системы изучаешь и вникаешь, то смысл некоторых метафор и слов становится понятным. И уже рассматриваешь в нужном ключе.
> Опыты людей нашей необъятной Земли похожи, потому что все люди. Эти опыты они переводят в письменную плоскость, описывая её философски.
> Вот за это и надо хвататься. Если же впадать в фанатизм, то закроешься от мира стеной собственной ограниченности.
> 
> Перевод это дело второе. В начале нужно получить "ключ" понимания. Тогда перевод по смыслу будет намного точнее, чем по букве.


Как бы Вам сказать... Тут есть пара моментов. Во первых, очень странно сравнивать между собой кривые переводы, и на их основании чо-то там сопоставлять.
Естественно, в различных хинду системах и у буддистов найдется много похожего - они прилично друг на друга влияли. А если покопать - можно и в авраамических религиях увидеть массу сходств. Тут давно уже кто-то угорал, дав буддийскую интерпретацию "Символа Веры" - при желании все сходится.
Общей терминологии у буддистов и хинду, по большому счету, не выработалось. А сопоставлять слова, которыми перевели несопоставимые термины, на том основании, что они в языке перевода аналогичны - пустая затея. Учите санскрит, уж коли хочется искать сходства.
Далее. Подвох в том, что если Вы считаете себя способным полностью понять, что написано в тексте - текст становится ненужным. Т.е. в тот момент когда Вы решили - "ага, в этой Тантре и этом гимне Ригведы говорится об одном" - это говорит о том, что Вы *уже* поняли, и эту Тантру, и этот Гимн, и это "одно". Но тогда уже можно не париться сопоставлением - предмет изучен, инструкция более не нужна.
И наконец. Понятие парампары является ключевым для индийской мистики. В ее основе лежит простая идея - раньше деды делали так, и у них получилось. Поэтому, я буду стараться делать *так же*. А "деды", как нам известно, в большинстве своем сравнительным религиоведением не занимались, а делали свою садхану - зачастую довольно незатейливую. Вы можете вписаться в эту историю, надеясь, что "раз у них получилось - и у Вас получится". Но вот без опоры на линию приемственности, Вы не сможете рассчитывать даже на это))

----------

Дубинин (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Как бы Вам сказать... Тут есть пара моментов. Во первых, очень странно сравнивать между собой кривые переводы, и на их основании чо-то там сопоставлять.
> Естественно, в различных хинду системах и у буддистов найдется много похожего - они прилично друг на друга влияли. А если покопать - можно и в авраамических религиях увидеть массу сходств. Тут давно уже кто-то угорал, дав буддийскую интерпретацию "Символа Веры" - при желании все сходится.
> Общей терминологии у буддистов и хинду, по большому счету, не выработалось. А сопоставлять слова, которыми перевели несопоставимые термины, на том основании, что они в языке перевода аналогичны - пустая затея. Учите санскрит, уж коли хочется искать сходства.
> Далее. Подвох в том, что если Вы считаете себя способным полностью понять, что написано в тексте - текст становится ненужным. Т.е. в тот момент когда Вы решили - "ага, в этой Тантре и этом гимне Ригведы говорится об одном" - это говорит о том, что Вы *уже* поняли, и эту Тантру, и этот Гимн, и это "одно". Но тогда уже можно не париться сопоставлением - предмет изучен, инструкция более не нужна.
> И наконец. Понятие парампары является ключевым для индийской мистики. В ее основе лежит простая идея - раньше деды делали так, и у них получилось. Поэтому, я буду стараться делать *так же*. А "деды", как нам известно, в большинстве своем сравнительным религиоведением не занимались, а делали свою садхану - зачастую довольно незатейливую. Вы можете вписаться в эту историю, надеясь, что "раз у них получилось - и у Вас получится". Но вот без опоры на линию приемственности, Вы не сможете рассчитывать даже на это))


  Со многим согласен. Главная мысль - иметь практический оптыт. Тогда он скооректирует даже кривой перевод.
Если переводчик всем этим обладает, тогда это идеальный перевод.

----------


## Нико

> Со многим согласен. Главная мысль - иметь практический оптыт. Тогда он скооректирует даже кривой перевод.
> Если переводчик всем этим обладает, тогда это идеальный перевод.


Переводчики обладают, не сомневайтесь. Не стоит судить зазря и со стороны о работе переводчиков, они на это жизнь кладут.

----------


## Лося

> Переводчики обладают, не сомневайтесь. Не стоит судить зазря и со стороны о работе переводчиков, они на это жизнь кладут.


  Ну ведь вы сами начали спор с Ондрием, что слово просветление лучше подходит по смыслу чем пробуждение.
 Если бы был кругозор и опыт у вас, то этого спора бы не было.
 Вы бы понимали что под Бодхичиттой понимается именно Пробужденный Ум в прямом смысле, т.е. пробудившись от сна мир исчезает как иллюзия сна.

----------


## Нико

> Ну ведь вы сами начали спор с Ондрием, что слово просветление лучше подходит по смыслу чем пробуждение.
>  Если бы был кругозор и опыт у вас, то этого спора бы не было.
>  Вы бы понимали что под Бодхичиттой понимается именно Пробужденный Ум в прямом смысле, т.е. пробудившись от сна мир исчезает как иллюзия сна.


Это Вас не касается. Quod licet Jovi non licet bovi

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В поздний период, когда появилась Манавадхармашастра (законы ману), пурохита уже относится к кшатриям.


Нет, это брахманы.




> 46. Цари, кшатрии, пурохиты, искусные в спорах, и воины — среднее состояние, обусловливаемое страстью.


Брахманы тоже бывают rājasāḥ

----------


## Ондрий

> Подвох в том, что если Вы считаете себя способным полностью понять, что написано в тексте - текст становится ненужным. Т.е. в тот момент когда Вы решили - "ага, в этой Тантре и этом гимне Ригведы говорится об одном" - это говорит о том, что Вы *уже* поняли, и эту Тантру, и этот Гимн, и это "одно". Но тогда уже можно не париться сопоставлением - предмет изучен, инструкция более не нужна.


вот тут бы я поспорил именно с т.з. академических исследований. Что бы это что-то "одно" понять, иной раз (да почти что и всегда) нужно сперва уловить, найти это "одно" в разных местах порою даже не зная что ты ищещь. Смысловые маркеры _не всегда так очевидны_ и особенно это выражено в древних памятниках человеческой мысли. Чаще всего их нужно именно что искать. Называется лингвистика в языках и компартивистика в философии и культурологии. На тему эпистемологии написано массу лит-ры.

Правда все это вполне закономерно неинтересно тем, у кого _другие_ потребности. Шаварипе тому же все эти заумствования в принципе даром не нужны, он и слов-то таких не знал.

----------


## Лося

> Это Вас не касается. Quod licet Jovi non licet bovi


   Речь ведь даже не конкретно о вас.
Хотя я и считаю ваше воззрение ошибочным, не раскрыаающим всю мощь философии махаяны.
Поэтому справедливо думаю, что переводчики окрашивают перевод своим воззрением, в той или иной степени.

  Разве плохо обнаружить ошибку и указать на неё? Вы можете спорить, доказывать свою линию,
Но и я могу. Не обижайтесь только, это же радость диспута. Кайф. :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> вот тут бы я поспорил именно с т.з. академических исследований. 
> 
> Правда все это вполне закономерно неинтересно тем, у кого _другие_ потребности. Шаварипе тому же все эти заумствования в принципе даром не нужны, он и слов-то таких не знал.


Нет-нет, про академичность я тут и не думал вовсе. @*Лося*, сколь я понял, позиционирует себя как практикующего мистика, а не ученого. А слов таких не знали, я думаю, большинство махасиддхов - не только дикарь-охотник но и честные ремесленники.

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Речь ведь даже не конкретно о вас.
> Хотя я и считаю ваше воззрение ошибочным, не раскрыаающим всю мощь философии махаяны.
> Поэтому справедливо думаю, что переводчики окрашивают перевод своим воззрением, в той или иной степени.
> 
>   Разве плохо обнаружить ошибку и указать на неё? Вы можете спорить, доказывать свою линию,
> Но и я могу. Не обижайтесь только, это же радость диспута. Кайф.


Ааа.. Давайте про всю мощь философии Махаяны мне что-то расскажете.... А то я уже совсем заскучала тут без мощи).

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет-нет, про академичность я тут и не думал вовсе. @Лося, сколь я понял, позиционирует себя как практикующего мистика, а не ученого.


Вы так говорите, как будто это что-то плохое!))) Им тем более не возбраняется заниматься эклетикой в хорошем смысле этого слова. Тут уж каждый берет на себя ответственность сам. Мы с Вами давеча обсуждали примерно тоже самое, где я Вас спрашивал на предмет произвольного толкования текстов относительно признания или отвержения условных "чертей". Там Вы были согласны с  не-каноническим взглядом на парампару  :Wink: 
Там Вы пишете - "Я, правда, не считаю, что "черти" являются неотъемлемой частью "системы", если мы рассматриваем "систему" хоть немного шире."

Вот мы и рассматриваем "систему" шире. Более того - я лично не люблю исключать из анализа системы ни один пункт который она декларирует. Я о другом - об интерпретации этих пунктов. А парампаре оно не вредит - сиддхи в половине случаев были еще и официальными натхами, каково! Так что если Вы говорите "Общей терминологии у буддистов и хинду, по большому счету, не выработалось", то я тут тоже не соглашусь, тантра ваджраянская, шайвовская и т.д имеет один корень и почти одинаковые цели и ср-ва, разнясь порою просто в деталях и иной раз и вовсе ничем (кроме ОМ-ХУМ по краям вражеских мантр, делая их "буддийскими")





> А слов таких не знали, я думаю, большинство махасиддхов - не только дикарь-охотник но и честные ремесленники.


Согласен, не знали. Кроме тех кто сбежал из Наланды, а таких было очень мало. Но это говорит только о том, что с "Великой Удачей встречи по поводу" у всех остальных были и остаются большие сложности))

UPD:: чуть чуть подредактировал ошибки и дополнил.

----------

Legba (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но это говорит только о том, что с "Великой Удачей встречи по поводу" у всех остальных были и остаются большие сложности))


Можно вот эту мысль пояснить чуть-чуть?)

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно вот эту мысль пояснить чуть-чуть?)


намтары читайте, они прекрасны!

----------


## Нико

> намтары читайте, они прекрасны!


Так читали же.... Мы сами себе намтары тоже.  Я про вас сочиню при возможности).

----------


## Ондрий

> Я про вас сочиню при возможности).


ничего нового, ровно так же писали и ТЕ намтары - скорее всего именно сочиняли.

----------


## Нико

> ничего нового, ровно так же писали и ТЕ намтары - скорее всего именно сочиняли.


Агиография это называется. Доказуемости никакой, но приемлемо в качестве упаи.)

----------


## Ондрий

да чо про нас писать. скукота. есть вот домовые, водяные, а есть форумные))

----------


## Нико

> да чо про нас писать. скукота. есть вот домовые, водяные, а есть форумные))


Не скажите. "Нам ценен каждый человек").

----------


## Лося

> Ааа.. Давайте про всю мощь философии Махаяны мне что-то расскажете.... А то я уже совсем заскучала тут без мощи).


  Ооо пожалуйста. 
Махаяна так велика, что выходит за пределы анатмана.
Махаяна так велика, что выходит за пределы:  
   семи чакр, праны, энергий, блаженств, 
   практик связанных с энергетическими каналами, сексуальных практик, 
   недвойственного восприятия, относительности мира и причин его проявления.
 Её философия высшей мудрости(праджняпарамиты) начинается тогда, когда все другие практики на этом завершаются или даже не подобрались и близко.

Ну это если вкратце. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ооо пожалуйста. 
> Махаяна так велика, что выходит за пределы анатмана.
> Махаяна так велика, что выходит за пределы:  
>    семи чакр, праны, энергий, блаженств, 
>    практик связанных с энергетическими каналами, сексуальных практик, 
>    недвойственного восприятия, относительности мира и причин его проявления.
>  Её философия высшей мудрости(праджняпарамиты) начинается тогда, когда все другие практики на этом завершаются или даже не подобрались и близко.
> 
> Ну это если вкратце.


 :EEK!: 

Это надо где-нибудь записать, а то ещё исчезнет из истории).

----------


## Лося

> Это надо где-нибудь записать, а то ещё исчезнет из истории).


  Конечно запишите. :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Это надо где-нибудь записать, а то ещё исчезнет из истории).


Наизусть учи. (за справкой в диспансер- там- на работу устраиваться придёшь- и выдашь .. или в милицию заметут-а ты им такое- громко с выражением..)

----------

Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Наизусть учи. (за справкой в диспансер- там- на работу устраиваться придёшь- и выдашь .. или в милицию заметут-а ты им такое- громко с выражением..)


  Какой у вас богатый опыт. :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Наизусть учи. (за справкой в диспансер- там- на работу устраиваться придёшь- и выдашь .. или в милицию заметут-а ты им такое- громко с выражением..)


Не, на это сперва необходимы комменты. Кто-нибудь прокомментирует, я ж не постигла смысл до конца?)

----------


## Ондрий

спонтанные песни в участке - бесценны и не требуют ванга лунга и три.

----------

Дубинин (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Не, на это сперва необходимы комменты. Кто-нибудь прокомментирует, я ж не постигла смысл до конца?)


Если чуть подробнее, с комментариями, то..

Прана и энергетические практики работают только с иллюзорными чувствами существа сансарного мира. Эти энергии часть системы относительного мира. Сюда входят все сферы бытия, которые проявлены в уме Бодхичитты.
  Что касается сексуальных практик, то максимум они могут поднять до сферы блаженства или высшего чувственного восприятия(часто это называют освобождением от страданий). Это далеко не самадхи. Йоги должны подняться над этим искушением и не застрять на этом этапе.
Максимум, что могут дать тантры на основе энергетических практик, это выход в самадхи Великой Пустоты. Где все успокаивается, а Ум пробуждается в чистой осознанности. Там нет энергий, блаженства, чувств тела, чакр, и самого мира.
С этого момента начинается философия праджняпарамиты и высшей тантры.

Это совсем не сложно понять, но сложно принять будет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну ведь вы сами начали спор с Ондрием, что слово просветление лучше подходит по смыслу чем пробуждение.
>  Если бы был кругозор и опыт у вас, то этого спора бы не было.
>  Вы бы понимали что под Бодхичиттой понимается именно Пробужденный Ум в прямом смысле, т.е. пробудившись от сна мир исчезает как иллюзия сна.


В том то и дело, что при таком понимании Учение Будды становиться учением ведантистов.

Теряется весь практический подход. Возможность развития на Пути, применение Дхармы в своей жизни,  жизненность Дхармы - подменяется  схоластическими философскими спекуляциями.

Затем после ряда лет , так называемых, попыток проснуться приходит - разочарование.  Жизнь показывает свою, хоть и относительную, но всёже реальность.

----------

Нико (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015), Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> В том то и дело, что при таком понимании Учение Будды становиться учением ведантистов.
> 
> Теряется весь практический подход. Возможность развития на Пути, применение Дхармы в своей жизни,  жизненность Дхармы - подменяется  схоластическими философскими спекуляциями.
> 
> Затем после ряда лет , так называемых, попыток проснуться приходит - разочарование.  Жизнь показывает свою, хоть и относительную, но всёже реальность.


  Кто захочет, тот пробудится. Тут обычная практика. Главное искреннее устремление.
Это не из ряда вон, что-то сверхсложное. Но если нет веры и руки уже опустились только услышав, значит вы не готовы.
Разные люди есть. Есть те, кто будет к этому идти невзирая ни на что.

С ума сходят только мечтатели, которые на себя берут(о себе думают), больше чем они есть на самом деле.
Надо быть реалистом и свои силы правильно оценивать, тогда будет все хорошо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Быть реалистом и стремиться пробудиться - чтоб исчез мир?

----------


## Лося

> Быть реалистом и стремиться пробудиться - чтоб исчез мир?


  Это только этап практитки(одна из последних дхьян). С этого момента только начинается философия праджняпарамиты и высшей тантры. (Шурангама сутра)
Конечная цель пробудить тело Татхагатты (Дхармакайи)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если чуть подробнее, с комментариями, то..
> 
> Прана и энергетические практики работают только с иллюзорными чувствами существа сансарного мира. Эти энергии часть системы относительного мира. Сюда входят все сферы бытия, которые проявлены в уме Бодхичитты.
>   Что касается сексуальных практик, то максимум они могут поднять до сферы блаженства или высшего чувственного восприятия(часто это называют освобождением от страданий). Это далеко не самадхи. Йоги должны подняться над этим искушением и не застрять на этом этапе.
> Максимум, что могут дать тантры на основе энергетических практик, это выход в самадхи Великой Пустоты. Где все успокаивается, а Ум пробуждается в чистой осознанности. Там нет энергий, блаженства, чувств тела, чакр, и самого мира.
> С этого момента начинается философия праджняпарамиты и высшей тантры.
> 
> Это совсем не сложно понять, но сложно принять будет.


Нѣтъ, это не буддизмъ!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015), Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Нѣтъ, это не буддизмъ!


Но почему то хочется, чтобы это называлось именно буддизм! Наверное привлекают какие то внешние атрибуты: шафрановые одежды, коаны, легенды, которых нет в йоге или санкхье? Да в принципе наверное привлекает то, что йоги и санкхьи как таковых нет, а буддизм вот он, только его надо чуть-чуть "усовершенствовать". 
Я в детстве как то прелюдию Баха так "усовершенствовал", мне казалось что Бах скучновато написал. Было очень смешно всем, когда я сыграл  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я в детстве как то прелюдию Баха так "усовершенствовал", мне казалось что Бах скучновато написал. Было очень смешно всем, когда я сыграл


Жаль, что не записали.

----------


## Фил

> Жаль, что не записали.


Я вспоминаю с ужасом!

----------


## Лося

> Нѣтъ, это не буддизмъ!


  Сильный аргумент. Сдаюсь. :Smilie:

----------


## Лося

> Но почему то хочется, чтобы это называлось именно буддизм! Наверное привлекают какие то внешние атрибуты: шафрановые одежды, коаны, легенды, которых нет в йоге или санкхье? Да в принципе наверное привлекает то, что йоги и санкхьи как таковых нет, а буддизм вот он, только его надо чуть-чуть "усовершенствовать". 
> Я в детстве как то прелюдию Баха так "усовершенствовал", мне казалось что Бах скучновато написал. Было очень смешно всем, когда я сыграл


Я согласен, что видится как некое усовершенствование, для тех кто опирается только на философию второго поворота.
  Уже давал пример среднего и высшего образования, что школьникам дают ограниченное поверхностное понимание, для решения простых задач. Они просто не поймут иррациональную логику высшей математики.
Третий поворот полностью содержит в себе философию второго, и *добавляет к существующему филсофию праджняпарамиты.*
Это все есть в сутрах, могу аргументировать цитатами. Но мне, если честно нравится наблюдать за реакцией вначале.
  Философия махаяны третьего поворота именно подчеркивает это усовершенствование фразой "добавляет к существующему".

----------


## Фил

> Я согласен, что видится как некое усовершенствование, для тех кто опирается только на философию второго поворота.
>   Уже давал пример среднего и высшего образования, что школьникам дают ограниченное поверхностное понимание, для решения простых задач. Они просто не поймут иррациональную логику высшей математики.
> Третий поворот полностью содержит в себе философию второго, и *добавляет к существующему филсофию праджняпарамиты.*
> Это все есть в сутрах, могу аргументировать цитатами. Но мне, если честно нравится наблюдать за реакцией вначале.
>   Философия махаяны третьего поворота именно подчеркивает это усовершенствование фразой "добавляет к существующему".


Так не в цитатах дело, цитатами можно аргументировать вообще все что угодно.
Если уж продолжать аналогию со школьниками, то любой школьник (например так делал я) может прочитать "справочник по элементарной математике", а потом полистать "справочник по высшей математике" М.Я. Выгодского; и убедиться в том, что второе является продолжением первого.
Просто у него еще недостаточно подготовки.

Но, в "Справочнике по Высшей Математике" не говорится, что 2 = 0 или что (2+2) <> (2+2) или, что 2/0 = 1.
А попытки "про-атманить" буддизм выглядят в настоящий момент именно так.
С истиной никто спорить не будет, не так ли?

----------


## Фил

Я думаю такая ситуация возникает в связи с тем, что мировыми религиями являются 2 араамические и 1 буддизм.
Доступ к этническим и традиционным религиям со стороны практически закрыт (веданта, вайшнавизм, даосизм, йога, санкхья и т.д.) поэтому 1 буддизм является "олицетворением" всех остальных альтернативных религий.
Человек приходит в буддизм уже имея некую свою философию не совпадающую ни со своей традицией ни с буддизмом  и занимается выискиванием в текстах подтверждения своей философии не исправляя свое воззрение.

В отсутствие авторитетного учителя это сделать не составляет труда, попутно возможно участие в разных будиийских ритуалах, "учениях".
Таким образом получается внешний буддист с совершенно невообразимым воззрением.

Буддист - адвайтист.
Буддист - даос
Буддист - вайшнав
Буддист - материалист
Буддист - солипсист
и даже....
та-дам!
Буддист - не-буддист @*Дубинин* !

----------

Legba (25.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (25.06.2015), Дубинин (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я думаю такая ситуация возникает в связи с тем, что мировыми религиями являются 2 араамические и 1 буддизм.
> Доступ к этническим и традиционным религиям со стороны практически закрыт (веданта, вайшнавизм, даосизм, йога, санкхья и т.д.) поэтому 1 буддизм является "олицетворением" всех остальных альтернативных религий.
> Человек приходит в буддизм уже имея некую свою философию не совпадающую ни со своей традицией ни с буддизмом  и занимается выискиванием в текстах подтверждения своей философии не исправляя свое воззрение.
> 
> В отсутствие авторитетного учителя это сделать не составляет труда, попутно возможно участие в разных будиийских ритуалах, "учениях".
> Таким образом получается внешний буддист с совершенно невообразимым воззрением.
> 
> Буддист - адвайтист.
> Буддист - даос
> ...


Фил.Меня забыли.) Буддист-пофигист  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (25.06.2015), Максим& (25.06.2015), Паня (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015), Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Так не в цитатах дело, цитатами можно аргументировать вообще все что угодно.
> Если уж продолжать аналогию со школьниками, то любой школьник (например так делал я) может прочитать "справочник по элементарной математике", а потом полистать "справочник по высшей математике" М.Я. Выгодского; и убедиться в том, что второе является продолжением первого.
> Просто у него еще недостаточно подготовки.
> 
> Но, в "Справочнике по Высшей Математике" не говорится, что 2 = 0 или что (2+2) <> (2+2) или, что 2/0 = 1.
> А попытки "про-атманить" буддизм выглядят в настоящий момент именно так.
> С истиной никто спорить не будет, не так ли?


   Вы придумали пример с ошибкой среднего класса.
  А надо другой пример, где сталкиваются противоречия математики и высшей математики.
  Школьнику говорят, сколько будет 1/0, он говорит это ошибка такого числа нет, делить нельзя.
  Студент ответит, что будет иррациональный знак бесконечности. 8 на боку.

Также и с махаяной. 
   Второклашки, говорят: мир безначален, нельзя найти точки отсчета во времени. Нельзя выйти за пределы мира, это невозможно. Мир реален. Это мы не реальны, т.к. "я" нельзя найти в нашем мире или указать на него. 
   Третеклашки, отвечают: Да мир безначален. Да "я" нельзя обнаружить в сансаре. Но это мир не реален, он внутри нашего ума. Мы можем пробудить свой Ум, и выйти за пределы относительности времени и мира, т.к. это другая шкала измерения. Это Великая(Маха) Нирвана. Где Махаатман единственная реальная истинная сущность.

Если заметите в махапаринирвана сутре всегда говорится "не-я".
Второклашки часто тупят и не видят разницы между "не-я" и "нет я", т.к. они узнали, что в  сансаре "я" не обнаруживается.
Отсюда очень многие второклашки скатываются к нигилизьму. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Этернализм это примитивное представление Махаатмана, как общее "Я" на всех, без принятия концепции "не-я" пратьекабудд.

----------


## Паня

> и даже....
> та-дам!
> Буддист - не-буддист @*Дубинин* !


Фил, ранее вы были более прямолинейны, назвав Дубинина колдуном, в отличии от политкорректного Цлухим Тращи, нашедшего для него более трогательное определение – «чувствительный Дубинин» :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (25.06.2015), Максим& (25.06.2015), Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Я думаю такая ситуация возникает в связи с тем, что мировыми религиями являются 2 араамические и 1 буддизм.
> Доступ к этническим и традиционным религиям со стороны практически закрыт (веданта, вайшнавизм, даосизм, йога, санкхья и т.д.) поэтому 1 буддизм является "олицетворением" всех остальных альтернативных религий.
> Человек приходит в буддизм уже имея некую свою философию не совпадающую ни со своей традицией ни с буддизмом  и занимается выискиванием в текстах подтверждения своей философии не исправляя свое воззрение.
> 
> В отсутствие авторитетного учителя это сделать не составляет труда, попутно возможно участие в разных будиийских ритуалах, "учениях".
> Таким образом получается внешний буддист с совершенно невообразимым воззрением.
> 
> Буддист - адвайтист.
> Буддист - даос
> ...


  Проблема скорее не в этом, а в том, что выездные ламы и учителя, дают среднее образование, т.к. оно рассчитано на основную массу людей.
У них стандартные лекции для широкой публики.
Когда на этих знаниях вырастает ученик, он уже с трудом воспринимает более глубокие знания. Ему либо надо самому учится, либо искать такого учителя, который может ему это объяснить, а таких учителей крайне мало, и они не вещают на широкую публику. Это ранг высоких посвящений.

----------


## Паня

> я не вам писал.
> 
>  главное - что каждый с собой унесет в последнее путешествие.


Что с собой сможет унести разлагающееся органическое вещество?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> спонтанные песни в участке - бесценны и не требуют ванга лунга и три.


Сразу вспоминается современная история с одним корейским монахом дзен. Он когда пошёл собирать хворост для монастыря, то его остановил полицейский и стал спрашивать откуда он. Монах ответил, что, мол, откуда и ты, из детородных органов мамы и папы. Полицеский настолько прифигел, что отвёл его в участок и Суниму пришлось посидеть некоторое время в камере, пока, наконец не выяснилось кто он такой  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (25.06.2015), Лося (25.06.2015), Нико (25.06.2015), Ондрий (25.06.2015), Паня (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Сразу вспоминается современная история с одним корейским монахом дзен. Он когда пошёл собирать хворост для монастыря, то его остановил полицейский и стал спрашивать откуда он. Монах ответил, что, мол, откуда и ты, из детородных органов мамы и папы. Полицеский настолько прифигел, что отвёл его в участок и Суниму пришлось посидеть некоторое время в камере, пока, наконец не выяснилось кто он такой


  До дзенился. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вы придумали пример с ошибкой среднего класса.
>   А надо другой пример, где сталкиваются противоречия математики и высшей математики.
>   Школьнику говорят, сколько будет 1/0, он говорит это ошибка такого числа нет, делить нельзя.
>   Студент ответит, что будет иррациональный знак бесконечности. 8 на боку.
> 
> Также и с махаяной. 
>    Второклашки, говорят: мир безначален, нельзя найти точки отсчета во времени. Нельзя выйти за пределы мира, это невозможно. Мир реален. Это мы не реальны, т.к. "я" нельзя найти в нашем мире или указать на него. 
>    Третеклашки, отвечают: Да мир безначален. Да "я" нельзя обнаружить в сансаре. Но это мир не реален, он внутри нашего ума. Мы можем пробудить свой Ум, и выйти за пределы относительности времени и мира, т.к. это другая шкала измерения. Это Великая(Маха) Нирвана. Где Махаатман единственная реальная истинная сущность.
> 
> ...


Да ё-мое, честно слово!
Нету противоречий у элементарной и высшей математики.
Я даже не поленился сфотографировать странички из справочника Марка Яковлевича.
Точно также нет противоречий между поворотами.
Кроме как в Вашей & Co интерпретации

----------


## Фил

Т.е. счисление бесконечно малых (математический анализ) вполне себе объясняется на уровне элементарной математики.
А не то что "на ноль делить нельзя", а потом "мы вам откроем секрет - на ноль делить можно".

Так вот непротиворечивое понимание учения исключает какой бы то ни было обладающий самобытием объект.
Ну нет этого.
Нравится если кому-то эта философия и буддийская мишура - ну что поделать, но объяснить и показать, что это так - невозможно.
У Секста Эмпирика есть красочная иллюстрация - выражение "Он плывет через скалу".
Т.е. это просто нагромождение бессмыслицы (в чем почему-то упрекают меня, а я лишь иллюстрирую собеседников. Вообщем путают зеркало и...)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Философия махаяны третьего поворота именно подчеркивает это усовершенствование фразой "добавляет к существующему".


Метафизические системы для философов - то же, что романы для женщин. (Вольтер)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Да ё-мое, честно слово!
> Нету противоречий у элементарной и высшей математики.
> Я даже не поленился сфотографировать странички из справочника Марка Яковлевича.
> Точно также нет противоречий между поворотами.
> Кроме как в Вашей & Co интерпретации


  Фил, вы меня через ё-твое не возьмете. :Smilie:  
Посмотрите детские вопросы
  Первая строка:  
_  «Делить на ноль нельзя!» — большинство школьников заучивает это правило наизусть, не задаваясь вопросами._ 
  Конец статьи:
_Ну, а самые дотошные, дочитав до этого места, могут спросить: почему так получается, что делить на ноль нельзя, а вычитать ноль можно? В некотором смысле, именно с этого вопроса и начинается настоящая математика._
  Я лишь привел вам простой пример из детских вопросов. А вы тут против меня запрещенные приемы "ё-мое" применяете. Больно же. :Confused: 

Вот я и даю вам пример из буддизма. Почему, если во втором повороте атмана в сансаре не обнаруживается, то в третьем он вдруг обнаруживается, но вне сансары.
  С этого вопроса(момента) и начинается настоящий буддизм махаяны.
И что значит Надмирный? Тоже раскрыл, этот момент. Расширяйте кругозор.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот я и даю вам пример из буддизма. Почему, если во втором повороте атмана в сансаре не обнаруживается, то в третьем он вдруг обнаруживается, но вне сансары.
>   С этого вопроса(момента) и начинается настоящий буддизм махаяны.


 :Facepalm: 
Лося, как давно Вы с буддизмом познакомились?

----------

Нико (25.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вы меня через ё-твое не возьмете. 
> Посмотрите детские вопросы
>   Первая строка:  
> _  «Делить на ноль нельзя!» — большинство школьников заучивает это правило наизусть, не задаваясь вопросами._ 
>   Конец статьи:
> _Ну, а самые дотошные, дочитав до этого места, могут спросить: почему так получается, что делить на ноль нельзя, а вычитать ноль можно? В некотором смысле, именно с этого вопроса и начинается настоящая математика._
>   Я лишь привел вам простой пример из детских вопросов. А вы тут против меня запрещенные приемы "ё-мое" применяете. Больно же.
> 
> Вот я и даю вам пример из буддизма. Почему, если во втором повороте атмана в сансаре не обнаруживается, то в третьем он вдруг обнаруживается, но вне сансары.
> ...


Это было бы справедливо, если бы в "Справочнике по элементарной математике" было бы написано, что "на 0 делить нельзя", а в
"Справочнике по высшей математике" была бы статья про раскрытие неопределенности.
Тогда эти 2 справочника бы противоречили другу другу, но они - не противоречат.
Я специально привел фотографии страниц из "Справочника по элементарной математике".

Группы текстов относящиеся к так называемым 1,2 и 3 поворотам колеса Дхармы в случае якобы утверждения в сутрах 3 поворота некоего "атмана" начинают противоречить друг-другу.
А они не могут противоречить, т.к. это Единое Учение - Дхарма.
Значит никакого "атмана" в сутрах 3 поворота не утверждается.

----------


## Лося

> Лося, как давно Вы с буддизмом познакомились?


  Давно это было. Это весь ваш аргумент?
Если бы понимали термин Надмирный Ум, вопросов бы у вас таких не было.

----------


## Фил

> Давно это было. Это весь ваш аргумент?
> Если бы понимали термин Надмирный Ум, вопросов бы у вас таких не было.


Но как мы можем это понять?!!
Но это же то же самое, что "Если бы вы почувствовали Христа у себя в Сердце"
Это предмет Вашей веры, но зачем пытаться оправдать веру какими то текстами?
Вера это замечательно, Вам очень повезло, так жить гораздо легче.

----------

Нико (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Это было бы справедливо, если бы в "Справочнике по элементарной математике" было бы написано, что "на 0 делить нельзя", а в
> "Справочнике по высшей математике" была бы статья про раскрытие неопределенности.
> Тогда эти 2 справочника бы противоречили другу другу, но они - не противоречат.
> Я специально привел фотографии страниц из "Справочника по элементарной математике".
> 
> Группы текстов относящиеся к так называемым 1,2 и 3 поворотам колеса Дхармы в случае якобы утверждения в сутрах 3 поворота некоего "атмана" начинают противоречить друг-другу.
> А они не могут противоречить, т.к. это Единое Учение - Дхарма.
> Значит никакого "атмана" в сутрах 3 поворота не утверждается.


  Противоречия видите только вы. Я же говорил что с позиции третьего поворота противоречий нет. 
Сергей Хос 100 страниц исписал про позиции Махаатмана, что да как. Здесь нет смысла продолжать по кругу.
Значит вы просто не поняли.

----------


## Лося

> Но как мы можем это понять?!!
> Но это же то же самое, что "Если бы вы почувствовали Христа у себя в Сердце"
> Это предмет Вашей веры, но зачем пытаться оправдать веру какими то текстами?
> Вера это замечательно, Вам очень повезло, так жить гораздо легче.


  Ну не хотите верить и понимать, ваше дело.
Для этого дела есть сутры. Можно в них верить можно понимать, можно познавать на опыте.
Выбор дан. Остальное дело выбора лично каждого и возможно кармы.

----------

Сергей Ч (25.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но как мы можем это понять?!!
> Но это же то же самое, что "Если бы вы почувствовали Христа у себя в Сердце"
> Это предмет Вашей веры, но зачем пытаться оправдать веру какими то текстами?
> Вера это замечательно, Вам очень повезло, так жить гораздо легче.


Пожалуй это просто не мастерство владением инструментом, которым по умолчанию должны владеть те- кто говорит о каком-то своём опыте. (я о шаматхе, без неё просто не замечаешь каких-то своих усилий- по "деланию" чего-либо.. одно принимаешь за другое..)

----------

Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Давно это было. Это весь ваш аргумент?
> Если бы понимали термин Надмирный Ум, вопросов бы у вас таких не было.


А какие могут быть аргументы, когда Вы тут пытаетесь вещать о том, что выше физики, т. е. земной природы, что якобы не подлежит чувствам человека, но одному лишь умствованию его? Это Вам с христианами будет о чём поговорить: они Вам про Бога, а Вы им про ум надмирный.. ))

p.s. на самом деле, термин "надмирный ум" не так уже плох; это может быть например сознание, объектом которого является ниббана, т.е. сознание пробужденного, свободного от жажды и упаданы по отношению к обусловленному, к миру. Но проблема в том, что Лося & Co придают уму некий онтологический статус, начинают заниматься метафизикой, плодить сущности без надобности. )

----------

Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А какие могут быть аргументы, когда Вы тут пытаетесь вещать о том, что выше физики, т. е. земной природы, что якобы не подлежит чувствам человека, но одному лишь умствованию его? Это Вам с христианами будет о чём поговорить: они Вам про Бога, а Вы им про ум надмирный.. ))
> 
> p.s. на самом деле, термин "надмирный ум" не так уже плох; это может быть например сознание, объектом которого является ниббана, т.е. сознание пробужденного, свободного от жажды и упаданы по отношению к обусловленному, к миру. Но проблема в том, что Лося & Co придают уму некий онтологический статус, начинают заниматься метафизикой, плодить сущности без надобности. )


  Есть слова буддийских авторитетов махаяны. Манджушри говорил о созданной(проявленной) относительной пустоте внутри ума Бодхи, внутри(из) которой были проявлены все видимые миры сансары. Ну и другие сутры есть, показывающие суть того, что мир проявлен внутри Ума Бодхи.

  Для Тхеравады они не авторитетны. Мы говорим лишь о философии махаяны и ее возможностях в реализации. Так что можете просто наблюдать за этим милым диспутом.
Ну если есть что сказать по существу, это конечно приветствуется.

----------


## Legba

Драгоценные единочаятели!
Обратите внимание - на наших глазах разворачивается уникальная ситуация.
Это прорыв, о котором еще многие века будут говорить Гуру.
Оказывается, головы у слушателей взрываются от учений не только второго,
но и третьего Поворота Колеса Учения!
Я в восторге, хотя меня немного забрызгало.

----------

Vladiimir (25.06.2015), Лося (25.06.2015), Нико (25.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Противоречия видите только вы. Я же говорил что с позиции третьего поворота противоречий нет.


Так их не должно быть и с позиции и второго  и первого !

----------

Нико (25.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Есть слова буддийских авторитетов махаяны. Манджушри говорил о созданной(проявленной) относительной пустоте внутри ума Бодхи, внутри(из) которой были проявлены все видимые миры сансары. Ну и другие сутры есть, показывающие суть того, что мир проявлен внутри Ума Бодхи.
> 
>   Для Тхеравады они не авторитетны. Мы говорим лишь о философии махаяны и ее возможностях в реализации. Так что можете просто наблюдать за этим милым диспутом.
> Ну если есть что сказать по существу, это конечно приветствуется.


Немного не так.. Для тхеравады не авторитеты трактовки подобные Вашим, при которых буддизм сводится к брахманизму, адвайте и т.п. )) Ибо махаянские сутры можно толковать и так, что они не будут противоречить раннему буддизму. Скорее всего так и должно быть, ибо не мог Будда учить разным вещам. В противном случае, что-то из этого не будет являться Учением Будды. И очевидно, что это прежде всего будет касаться поздних учений.  :Wink: 
Ну и по существу есть например такие слова Будды: 

«Монахи, необученный заурядный человек может разочароваться этим телом, состоящим из четырёх великих элементов, может стать беспристрастным по отношению к нему, может освободиться от него. Почему? Потому что очевидны развитие и упадок, подхватывание [при рождении] и отбрасывание [при смерти] этого тела, состоящего из четырёх великих элементов. Поэтому необученный заурядный человек может разочароваться этим телом, состоящим из четырёх великих элементов, может стать беспристрастным по отношению к нему, может освободиться от него.
Но что касается того, что называется «умом», «интеллектом», «сознанием» – то необученный заурядный человек неспособен разочароваться этим, неспособен стать беспристрастным по отношению к этому, не может освободиться от этого. Почему? [Слишком] долгое время необученный заурядный человек это лелеял, удерживал и ухватывал таким образом: «Это – моё, я таков, это моё «я». Так необученный заурядный человек неспособен разочароваться этим, неспособен стать беспристрастным по отношению к этому, не может освободиться от этого.

СН 12.61

----------

Дубинин (25.06.2015), Нико (25.06.2015), Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Оказывается, головы у слушателей взрываются от учений не только второго,
> но и третьего Поворота Колеса Учения!
> Я в восторге, хотя меня немного забрызгало.


На самом деле, тексты Третьего поворота были разработаны для тех, у кого взрывалась голова от первого и второго поворотов, кто не мог правильно понять пустотность. ) Придумали для них упайю, в виде Махаатмана буддийского.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алексей А (25.06.2015), Нико (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Так их не должно быть и с позиции и второго  и первого !


  Ну дак и не делайте противоречий наконец-то.
Определяйте анатман как "не-я", а не нигилизируйте. В этом вся фишка.
Третий поворот расширяет кругозор философской мысли буддизма относительно мира и "я". Т.е. дается такое понимание, которого во втором нет.
Что тут такого сложного?
  Это не взгляд на одно и тоже с позиции разных сторон. Кто так думает - ошибается.

----------


## Нико

> Ну дак и не делайте противоречий наконец-то.
> Определяйте анатман как "не-я", а не нигилизируйте. В этом вся фишка.
> Третий поворот расширяет кругозор философской мысли буддизма относительно мира и "я". Т.е. дается такое понимание, которого во втором нет.
> Что тут такого сложного?
>   Это не взгляд на одно и тоже с позиции разных сторон. Кто так думает - ошибается.


Вы так всё забавно упрощаете, Лося. Анатман у вас не-я вдруг стал, а махаатман Третьего поворота -- запредельным "я". С Вами хорошо составлять буддийские мурзилки для младших классов).

----------


## Лося

> Вы так всё забавно упрощаете, Лося. Анатман у вас не-я вдруг стал, а махаатман Третьего поворота -- запредельным "я". С Вами хорошо составлять буддийские мурзилки для младших классов).


   Ну я ведь так и хотел. Составляю для вас мурзилки. Грузить и не собирался. :Smilie: 
Мурзилки надеюсь, хорошо должны усвоить.
  Лекция называлась "Праджняпарамита в картинках"

----------


## Лося

> Немного не так.. Для тхеравады не авторитеты трактовки подобные Вашим, при которых буддизм сводится к брахманизму, адвайте и т.п. )) Ибо махаянские сутры можно толковать и так, что они не будут противоречить раннему буддизму. *Скорее всего* так и должно быть, ибо не мог Будда учить разным вещам.....


  Так да не так.
  Вы наверное не удивитесь, если в очередной раз услышите, что нирвана пратьекабудд это не тоже самое, что маха нирвана махайнских будд.
  А также не удивитесь, если в очередной раз услышите, что пратьекабудды не имееют высшего пробуждения.

Вот вам и ответ. Думайте, сопоставляйте, почему так говорят.

----------


## Фил

> Ну дак и не делайте противоречий наконец-то.
> Определяйте анатман как "не-я", а не нигилизируйте. В этом вся фишка.
> Третий поворот расширяет кругозор философской мысли буддизма относительно мира и "я". Т.е. дается такое понимание, которого во втором нет.
> Что тут такого сложного?
>   Это не взгляд на одно и тоже с позиции разных сторон. Кто так думает - ошибается.


Нет нигилизма. Есть практические наблюдения, что явления лишены самобытия.
Есть теоретическое обоснование этого.
Обоснование того, что самобытие невозможно.

Может этот красивый отрывок проиллюстрирует мою мысль:




> Об этом было сказано подробнее, когда мы исследовали вопрос о субстанции человека, 
> установивши, что человек не есть ни тело, ни душа, ни их соединение.
> Поэтому если ничто не возникает ни из одного, ни из многого, а кроме этого нет ничего, 
> то по необходимости ничто из сущего не порождается.
> 
> ..............................................
> 
> Кроме того, в действительном или есть нечто большее в сравнении с возможным, или нет.
> И если нет ничего большего, то само собою ничего и не возникает, так как уже существует в возможности.
> ...


Т.е. в случае если существует некий Надмирской Ум (что вполне возможно), он точно так же не имеет самобытия.
В таком случае махаатман = анатман (как говорил Германн).

Если бы он обладал самобытием, то он бы не существовал.
Таким образом о маха-атмане как обладающем самобытием можно говорить как о несуществующем.

----------

Нико (25.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

То, что в махаянских сутрах называется "нирваной шравак и пратьекабудд" на самом деле соответствует достижению анагамина (невозвращающегося). Зачем это было называть нирваной (которая на самом деле одна, и одинакова у всех трех типов будд), я не знаю..  Было уже вроде обсуждение на форуме. Конечно же, это не нирвана.))

----------


## Фил

Вы @*Лося* я так понимаю, получили какой-то мощный инсайт.
Но это только значит, что надо работать и с ним. Двигаться дальше.
А то так и останетесь в дева-локе.

----------

Нико (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Нет нигилизма. Есть практические наблюдения, что явления лишены самобытия.
> Есть теоретическое обоснование этого.
> Обоснование того, что самобытие невозможно.
> 
> Может этот красивый отрывок проиллюстрирует мою мысль:
> 
> 
> Т.е. в случае если существует некий Надмирской Ум (что вполне возможно), он точно так же не имеет самобытия.
> В таком случае махаатман = анатман (как говорил Германн).
> ...


  Не правильно построена философская мысль, поэтому такие выводы делаете.
  Человек это прежде всего будда природа, а во вторую очередь все остальное.
Будда природа всегда над миром и всегда есть. Это истинная сущность всего. То что в отрывке из книги пытались обнаружить в человеке душу и пр. и не обнаруживали, это само собой разумеющееся. Т.к. человек это можно сказать иллюзорный познаватель. В нем нет ничего самостоятельно существующего.
За него живет Татхагатта, это его омраченный ум видит себя как человека и мир вокруг себя таким как видим его мы.
Если Татхагатта пробуждает свой Ум, то он становится самим собой. Татхагатта вне рождения и смерти. Чувство человека "я есть", это замутненная слабая осознаность(будда природа).  Отсутсвие самобытия у Татхагатты ваша мысль никак не доказывает. Вы начали не от туда копать.

----------


## Фил

> За него живет Татхагатта, это его омраченный ум видит себя как человека и мир вокруг себя таким как видим его мы.


А откуда основания для такого утверждения?
Это теоретически возможно, это называется - солипсизм.
Но всего лишь одна единственная проблема солипсизма - он необоснован.
На основании чего я могу принять эту точку зрения?

----------


## Нико

> Чувство человека "я есть", это замутненная слабая осознаность(будда природа).  Отсутсвие самобытия у Татхагатты ваша мысль никак не доказывает. Вы начали не от туда копать.


 :EEK!:  Лося излагает нам собственную Дхарму?

----------

Сергей Ч (25.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Лося излагает нам собственную Дхарму?


Ты только сейчас заметила?  :Cool:

----------

Нико (25.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> То, что в махаянских сутрах называется "нирваной шравак и пратьекабудд" на самом деле соответствует достижению анагамина (невозвращающегося). Зачем это было называть нирваной (которая на самом деле одна, и одинакова у всех трех типов будд), я не знаю..  Было уже вроде обсуждение на форуме. Конечно же, это не нирвана.))


Вряд ли. Скорее всего имеется ввиду именно ниродха. У Чандракирти в Мадхьямакааватаре есть упоминания, что Бодхисаттва может погрузиться в ниродху, аналогичную нирване хинаяны.
Если на ступени бодхисаттвы Неколебимой бодхисаттва погружается в ниродху, то Будда Бхагаван выводит из ниродхи.

----------


## Лося

> А откуда основания для такого утверждения?
> Это теоретически возможно, это называется - солипсизм.
> Но всего лишь одна единственная проблема солипсизма - он необоснован.
> На основании чего я могу принять эту точку зрения?


  На основании шурангама сутры, например.
Иллюзорный познаватель, Ум Бодхи, проявление мира внутри ума.
Это все оттуда можно взять как на опору для веры.
  А дальше интуитивно прозревать и искать в себе эту будда природу.

----------


## Лося

> Лося излагает нам собственную Дхарму?


   Так я слышал. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> На основании шурангама сутры, например.


На основании какого-то текста?!
Вам не страшно?!
А если это фейк?!




> Это все оттуда можно взять как на *опору для веры*.


Мы совершенно о разных вещах говорим.

----------

Сергей Ч (25.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> На основании какого-то текста?!
> Вам не страшно?!
> А если это фейк?!
> 
> Мы совершенно о разных вещах говорим.


  "Например" не означает, что я привел единственный источник достоверной информации.
Просто говорю для факта, что есть такие взгляды. Каждый сам анализирует для себя.
Вы же понимаете наверное, что это просто диспут, а не отстаивание жизненных позиций.
Не принимайте так близко к сердцу.

----------

Фил (25.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Всем спасибо за тринадцать страниц флуда, я понял, что ответы на вопросы придётся искать самому  :Cool:

----------

Legba (25.06.2015), Shus (25.06.2015), Vladiimir (25.06.2015), Ондрий (25.06.2015)

----------

